# the drivel pool



## Seth carter (Aug 9, 2010)

NO DIVING in the pool


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 9, 2010)

Not even belly-flops?????

I saw a sign at a pool: "Please don't pee in our pool.We don't swim in your toilet."


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 9, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Not even belly-flops?????
> 
> I saw a sign at a pool: "Please don't pee in our pool.We don't swim in your toilet."


I think it wuz at Quack's house.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 9, 2010)

seth- at least correct the spelling ya idjit.... 


Quack- please control your son...


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 9, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> NO DIVING in the pool



Hey everybody watch this


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 9, 2010)

quack should have got to start this one. i demand a redo....i mean seth didnt even spell it right....it shouldnt count!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> seth- at least correct the spelling ya idjit....
> 
> 
> Quack- please control your son...




SETH!!  Why aren't you in school??





242outdoors said:


> quack should have got to start this one. i demand a redo....i mean seth didnt even spell it right....it shouldnt count!





Dat boy ain't right!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 9, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> quack should have got to start this one. i demand a redo....i mean seth didnt even spell it right....it shouldnt count!



and he started it early


----------



## 242outdoors (Aug 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> SETH!!  Why aren't you in school??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i hereby renounce driveling on this thread because it was not started by the correct person, or on time, or even spelled correctly(seth is the worst speller in history....makes me wonder if his name is even spelled right). good day everyone i'll be awaiting the return of quack's new drivel! 



MoonPie said:


> and he started it early



kids....cant wait


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 9, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> and he started it early


Hey Lunar pastery, happy Monday.


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 9, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> and he started it early



Premature driveler


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 9, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> (seth is the worst speller in history....



you never met Remingtom710 did you ....


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Premature driveler



There's a cream for that!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> SETH!!  Why aren't you in school??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed it for ya Misty


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 9, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> There's a cream for that!



Is it the same stuff we used the last time we went orange fishingIf so that stuff worked great.Remind me to send you that permit back.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 9, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> that be Moonday in my world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, i spose so, well work time is near. Later folkz.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> SETH!!  Why aren't you in school??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



school starts thursday idjit


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey everybody watch this



dont you mean hey hold my beer watch this


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

Lawd Lawd Lawd...seth look at post #4, please.



_D R I V E L_


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd Lawd Lawd...seth look at post #4, please.
> 
> 
> 
> _D R I V E L_



Jeff, I'm not even convinced that he knows how to read.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd Lawd Lawd...seth look at post #4, please.
> 
> 
> 
> _D R I V E L_



x2!
and then apologize to OFH for calling her an idjit in the last post on the other thread.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> x2!
> and then apologize to OFH for calling her an idjit in the last post on the other thread.



Aww!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Jeff, I'm not even convinced that he knows how to read.....








rhbama3 said:


> x2!
> and then apologize to OFH for calling her an idjit in the last post on the other thread.



X2!!


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> x2!
> and then apologize to OFH for calling her an idjit in the last post on the other thread.



and for stealing my last post.


that im now almost positive ill never get.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 9, 2010)

242outdoors said:


> quack should have got to start this one. i demand a redo....i mean seth didnt even spell it right....it shouldnt count!



It's OK 242.  Many a us here can't spell real good.  It's just his sayin dumb things, that might should demand a redo.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 9, 2010)

and I don't care what my wife says.... I got to have a new pistol!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 9, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> and I don't care what my wife says.... I got to have a new pistol!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> It's OK 242.  Many a us here can't spell real good.  It's just his sayin dumb things, that might should demand a redo.





MoonPie said:


> and I don't care what my wife says.... I got to have a new pistol!



It's okay , Moonie. If he doesn't fix the spelling soon, we'll get a Mod shark to do it, along with giving him another infraction for sassing a WOW.
As far as the pistol, I'm loving mine! I finally got to dispatch a wounded pig with it yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

Picked some fresh corn (silver queen) out of a field today, also a watermelon and some fresh okra.....woohoo!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Aww!




how'd the fried okra turn out last night?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's okay , Moonie. If he doesn't fix the spelling soon, we'll get a Mod shark to do it, along with giving him another infraction for sassing a WOW.
> As far as the pistol, I'm loving mine! I finally got to dispatch a wounded pig with it yesterday.





You shot a pigwet. 


In the eyeball.    

And fishbait made poor pigwet do the running man.  

Then you and fishbait took hims clothes off.     




Bet he's gonna be tasty.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> how'd the fried okra turn out last night?



she may a steamed it


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You shot a pigwet.
> 
> 
> In the eyeball.
> ...




The bad thing is it looks like a skinned, gutted, dog lying in the fridge. Not sure if i'll be able to fold him up enough to fit in the smoker. 
I may save him for Matty to cook at the FPG. He gots the right equipment for the task!


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2010)

well dang. one of moms silkies died today.

they was all fine and alive yesterday when i checked on em, and this morning when Koda chased the fox out of the yard....and dead now. no blood, no missing feathers...just dead.

fox never had a chance to get near the chicken coop...now i gotta find where it was slipping under the chain link and fix it.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Picked some fresh corn (silver queen) out of a field today, also a watermelon and some fresh okra.....woohoo!



WHY do you make me feel like this.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The bad thing is it looks like a skinned, gutted, dog lying in the fridge. Not sure if i'll be able to fold him up enough to fit in the smoker.
> I may save him for Matty to cook at the FPG. He gots the right equipment for the task!





Text incoming. 

They're on the way home.   

Gots me some new off-road transportation.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Text incoming.
> 
> They're on the way home.
> 
> Gots me some new off-road transportation.



SWEET!!!!
We gonna be running and gunning in formation!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 9, 2010)

Evening y'all. I'll be on for a bit before Daddy runs me up to Wally World. The Beast decided it needed heart surgery, so we have to run up there to get a transplant.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> WHY do you make me feel like this.




Like what??

Thinking about having for dinner:

 Fresh Corn on the cobb, Fresh fried okra, some Butter beans or Lima beans, with some good 'ol sliced Onion, Fresh peppers, Biscuits,and Sweet tea....

Dessert: 

Biscuit with Homemade Blueberry Jam drippin off the edges....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello Ms GBelle.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evening y'all. I'll be on for a bit before Daddy runs me up to Wally World. The Beast decided it needed heart surgery, so we have to run up there to get a transplant.



*perk*
Heart surgery? My beeper hasn't gone off yet! What beast? What i gotta fix?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Jeff, I'm not even convinced that he knows how to read.....




Lay off my kid!!     Seth, you sass one more "lady" on here and I promise ya, back to da basement!!





rhbama3 said:


> x2!
> and then apologize to OFH for calling her an idjit in the last post on the other thread.




I got it from here Pookie!!




turtlebug said:


> You shot a pigwet.
> 
> 
> In the eyeball.
> ...





Mmmmm, nekkid pwiglets!!!




slip said:


> well dang. one of moms silkies died today.
> 
> they was all fine and alive yesterday when i checked on em, and this morning when Koda chased the fox out of the yard....and dead now. no blood, no missing feathers...just dead.
> 
> fox never had a chance to get near the chicken coop...now i gotta find where it was slipping under the chain link and fix it.





Chicken died of a heat stroke!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evening y'all. I'll be on for a bit before Daddy runs me up to Wally World. The Beast decided it needed heart surgery, so we have to run up there to get a transplant.



Heart surgery. Transplant. WHAT?



Jeff C. said:


> Like what??
> 
> Thinking about having for dinner:
> 
> ...



 Not gonna start things up with deer, beef, pork, chicken, fish? And the end up wit Real Ice Cream? 

_Over here, my wife's not too happy about my needing another gun. Supper may just be ME fryin up left over pasta from last night.  Wit a bitter look from her for dessert._


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello Ms GBelle.....



Hello Jeffie-poo!



rhbama3 said:


> *perk*
> Heart surgery? My beeper hasn't gone off yet! What beast? What i gotta fix?



Yeah. Here's your patient. Wanna buy the heart?? 









Hooked On Quack said:


> Lay off my kid!!     Seth, you sass one more "lady" on here and I promise ya, back to da basement!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In other words...

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mqWqrmsS-uU&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mqWqrmsS-uU&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2010)

Check out what was bedded down right beside my stand Saturday while we were hog hunting. 

Little sucker better be glad I saw his brown ear and then white spots. He started moving and I started drawing.    


Him was soooooo cute.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

I need a shuvel, a mudshuvel 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c5VdeDRFOjQ&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c5VdeDRFOjQ&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> *perk*
> Heart surgery? My beeper hasn't gone off yet! What beast? What i gotta fix?



Hey bamer what is it wid you n dodges lately


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lay off my kid!!     Seth, you sass one more "lady" on here and I promise ya, back to da basement!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seth got in twubble, Seth got in twubble! 
Get him, Quack daddy!


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hello Jeffie-poo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, i don't do trucks. 
That cat has some severe issues! 


turtlebug said:


> Check out what was bedded down right beside my stand Saturday while we were hog hunting.
> 
> Little sucker better be glad I saw his brown ear and then white spots. He started moving and I started drawing.
> 
> ...


Admit it, you checked yardage with the range finder and at least THOUGHT about drawing back on him just to see if you could without getting busted.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Seth got in twubble, Seth got in twubble!
> Get him, Quack daddy!
> 
> Sorry, i don't do trucks.
> ...



Truck has more problems than I can fix, but today's surgery is more of an annoyance than anything else. 1 out of 2 batteries in my baby is deader than a doornail and won't hold a charge for anything. And after calling several places to price check on batteries ($90 ), Wally World had 'em for $75.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I need a shuvel, a mudshuvel



i need a  and in case you ain't herd a


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 9, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> i need a  and in case you ain't herd a



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=545808:cheers:


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> i need a  and in case you ain't herd a



Bartender

Me n lunarpastry need a dozen  and 23  total, bring em one at a time and keep em full


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=545808:cheers:



hey DougE is it coolin enuff fer some fishin yet your way


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 9, 2010)

A side link on YouTube with the vid of the screaming cat....This is hilarious and super silly! Guy had way too much time on his hands.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qit3ALTelOo&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qit3ALTelOo&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Bartender
> 
> Me n lunarpastry need a dozen  and 23  total, bring em one at a time and keep em full



You'll poke your eye out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Heart surgery. Transplant. WHAT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naw....just one of dem good 'ol country 'Fresh Vegetable' dinners.

Ruh roh!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You'll poke your eye out.



nope the cans wont fit in  the socket


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey DougE is it coolin enuff fer some fishin yet your way



Don't know I'm not there enough to be able to tell. The sun is never up when I'm there so I quess I would say yes it's cool enough for me. Thinking about floating some jugs around the pond this weekend IFIN we don't have to work.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Don't know I'm not there enough to be able to tell. The sun is never up when I'm there so I quess I would say yes it's cool enough for me. Thinking about floating some jugs around the pond this weekend IFIN we don't have to work.



I been wantin to do sum juggin, if ya able gimme a holler and I mite can ride down


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I been wantin to do sum juggin, if ya able gimme a holler and I mite can ride down



10/4 dought I will know till Friday. Trying to get all my old #'s into my new phone. My old # has changed, the new # is 867-5309


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> 10/4 dought I will know till Friday. Trying to get all my old #'s into my new phone. My old # has changed, the new # is 867-5309



DUDE I CALLED YUR NEW NUMBER AND THAT WERENT SGG THAT ANSWERED


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> DUDE I CALLED YUR NEW NUMBER AND THAT WERENT SGG THAT ANSWERED



Must have been my girlfriend Jenny.Now I know where I left my phone.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> 10/4 dought I will know till Friday. Trying to get all my old #'s into my new phone. My old # has changed, the new # is 867-5309





Hankus said:


> DUDE I CALLED YUR NEW NUMBER AND THAT WERENT SGG THAT ANSWERED





dougefresh said:


> Must have been my girlfriend Jenny.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Must have been my girlfriend Jenny.Now I know where I left my phone.



did ya see my watch while ya was there


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 9, 2010)

evening all....another day another dollar


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

evening Mike!
Hows the food in Bawstun?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Admit it, you checked yardage with the range finder and at least THOUGHT about drawing back on him just to see if you could without getting busted.





Never.  It wasn't September 11th yet.   


I knew I could drag him out by myself, it was the skinning and cleaning before yall got back part that kept me from drawing.


----------



## Buck (Aug 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> seth- at least correct the spelling ya idjit....



I got it.    Got tired of waiting on him and couldn't stand it any longer..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Must have been my girlfriend Jenny.Now I know where I left my phone.





Hankus said:


> did ya see my watch while ya was there



  You two!!



jmfauver said:


> evening all....another day another dollar




Evenin' Biggun!!! 



 Oh.....Here ya go Hankus, I ain't figgered out what you really like yet


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EPfmNxKLDG4&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EPfmNxKLDG4&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> I got it.    Got tired of waiting on him and couldn't stand it any longer..



please add one beverage of your choice to my tab!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> I got it.    Got tired of waiting on him and couldn't stand it any longer..



 Thank ya Buck!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2010)

workers installing underpinning/skirting on da house!!  Maybe counter tops later this week!!   

Evenin Ya'll!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> workers installing underpinning/skirting on da house!!  Maybe counter tops later this week!!
> 
> Evenin Ya'll!!!



That's great Keebsista!    





My cat just ate leftover sketti.  

I'm sure there will be ramifications.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That's great Keebsista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you and Fishbait would be out riding the neighborhood like a 4-wheeler biker gang?


----------



## Swede (Aug 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That's great Keebsista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, in your bed at three in the morning.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You two!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we found yer hat n spare keys though 

and since we brought up Beck heres one of my favorites
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rsCAy9ErdKY&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rsCAy9ErdKY&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That's great Keebsista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Swede said:


> Yep, in your bed at three in the morning.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That's great Keebsista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! 
 Uuuhhh, I think you're right.............. good luck wit that!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


>



ruh roh.....
Twuck must bee daid.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> workers installing underpinning/skirting on da house!!  Maybe counter tops later this week!!
> 
> Evenin Ya'll!!!




 Hey Girl!!!



turtlebug said:


> That's great Keebsista!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Swede said:


> Yep, in your bed at three in the morning.







Hankus said:


> we found yer hat n spare keys though
> 
> and since we brought up Beck heres one of my favorites
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rsCAy9ErdKY&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rsCAy9ErdKY&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>













GeorgiaBelle said:


>




Uh Oh!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ruh roh.....
> Twuck must bee daid.



Hey bamer ya dodgin my question 



Hankus said:


> Hey bamer what is it wid you n dodges lately


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Rundown of events today:

1) Went to run errands today. Truck won't crank. Crud. Call Mama, who calls Daddy, and both come home. Mama watches, Daddy fiddles with the truck. 

2) An hour later it reluctantly cranks. Hoping to charge it some, I ran my errands (never being stupid enough to shut it off in town). 2 hours later go back to see if it held the charge. Negatory. Deader than a doornail.

3)Waited till Daddy came home. Went to Walmart. Spent a fortune on a battery (WHY are they so expensive?!). Got home, put it in....No VROOM. Only "click click". Grrr. 

4) Test Battery #2, which was holding a decent charge. It is now "weak". Battery #1 (the new one) is also weak, and charged in less than 5 minutes. Hook Battery #2 to the charger and eat supper.

5) Battery #2 is STILL charging. Hoping that it will just need charged once and it'll be okay. If it STILL doesn't run like it should, there is 1 of 3 options: Buy a NEW Battery #2, buy a new starter, or (the one I'm REALLY dreading) both.


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 9, 2010)

Evenin' all. How is every one doing?

Got me a new gun yesterday. The step dad gave me his old Remington 700. Can't wait to go shoot it tomorrow.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ruh roh.....
> Twuck must bee daid.



It's trying not to be.



Hankus said:


> Hey bamer ya dodgin my question



Haha. Very funny, smart...er, wise guy.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Rundown of events today:
> 
> 1) Went to run errands today. Truck won't crank. Crud. Call Mama, who calls Daddy, and both come home. Mama watches, Daddy fiddles with the truck.
> 
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> ruh roh.....
> Twuck must bee daid.



sometimes I hate it when bamers right, that sux miz Belle. Not that ya needed a reason to drink, but ya got a goodun now


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Evenin' all. How is every one doing?
> 
> Got me a new gun yesterday. The step dad gave me his old Remington 700. Can't wait to go shoot it tomorrow.



bout two beers low, butI'm workin on that and congrats on the gun, sounded like it means alot to ya


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> bout two beers low, butI'm workin on that and congrats on the gun, sounded like it means alot to ya



It does. We never really got along until the last ten years or so. He is the one who got me started hunting in the first place. I just have one condition with the gun, I have to kill one deer a year for him. Easy enough.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Girl!!!


Hai! 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Rundown of events today:
> 
> 1) Went to run errands today. Truck won't crank. Crud. Call Mama, who calls Daddy, and both come home. Mama watches, Daddy fiddles with the truck.
> 
> ...


Dang, hate it for ya sista............. my a/c in mine is acting up.............. hankus, I know, I know, I know!!  I NEVER shoulda cursed it by saying anything!! 



Benji314 said:


> Evenin' all. How is every one doing?
> 
> Got me a new gun yesterday. The step dad gave me his old Remington 700. Can't wait to go shoot it tomorrow.



Schweeet!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> It does. We never really got along until the last ten years or so. He is the one who got me started hunting in the first place. I just have one condition with the gun, I have to kill one deer a year for him. Easy enough.



Jus let him store it. I had 4 in a friends freezer last year and it went out while he was on Christmas vacation 

I had to get it done and in a hurry to get my 5 for the year after that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey bamer ya dodgin my question


What was the question? 


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Rundown of events today:
> 
> 1) Went to run errands today. Truck won't crank. Crud. Call Mama, who calls Daddy, and both come home. Mama watches, Daddy fiddles with the truck.
> 
> ...


Dani,I'm no mechanic, but that sounds like a bad alternator. All your electronics are running off the battery alone and it will kill one quick. I'd charge up the battery, leave the a/c, radio, etc. off and make a beeline to an auto shop in the morning. If it is the alternator the truck will sputter, choke, and eventually cut off just like you ran out of gas when the battery is completely dead. 


Benji314 said:


> Evenin' all. How is every one doing?
> 
> Got me a new gun yesterday. The step dad gave me his old Remington 700. Can't wait to go shoot it tomorrow.


Sweet, Benji! What caliber? 


Hankus said:


> sometimes I hate it when bamers right, that sux miz Belle. Not that ya needed a reason to drink, but ya got a goodun now


I was right? Really? About what?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sometimes I hate it when bamers right, that sux miz Belle. Not that ya needed a reason to drink, but ya got a goodun now



Don't tempt me. I'm hoping that before I go to bed I can drink in celebration. I do love my oversized piece of scrap metal. I hate for it to be sick.



Keebs said:


> Hai!
> 
> 
> Dang, hate it for ya sista............. my a/c in mine is acting up.............. hankus, I know, I know, I know!!  I NEVER shoulda cursed it by saying anything!!
> ...



You can have mine! I don't use it. I just open all 3 windows.  By the time it cools off, I've already reached my destination.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dang, hate it for ya sista............. my a/c in mine is acting up.............. hankus, I know, I know, I know!!  I NEVER shoulda cursed it by saying anything!!



Aint had A/C in any of my daily drivers but my Nissan and it only got drove if I was huntin (it got drove alot  )


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Dani,I'm no mechanic, but that sounds like a bad alternator.



yes sir.

we been playing the alternator game on dads truck for a while.

dunno what kind of truck you have, GB, but it shouldnt be very hard to change out.


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's a 270 Bama. 

It's a Remington 700 ADL with a wooden stock. Very nice and very clean. Got the information on it from Remington today. It was made in 1986 and looks great for it's age.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Don't tempt me. I'm hoping that before I go to bed I can drink in celebration. I do love my oversized piece of scrap metal. I hate for it to be sick.
> 
> 
> 
> You can have mine! I don't use it. I just open all 3 windows.  By the time it cools off, I've already reached my destination.


 Hhhhhmmmmm..........




Hankus said:


> Aint had A/C in any of my daily drivers but my Nissan and it only got drove if I was huntin (it got drove alot  )


It's an A.G.E. thang, plus being 15 miles one way from work, gotta have it.............


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What was the question?
> 
> Dani,I'm no mechanic, but that sounds like a bad alternator. All your electronics are running off the battery alone and it will kill one quick. I'd charge up the battery, leave the a/c, radio, etc. off and make a beeline to an auto shop in the morning. If it is the alternator the truck will sputter, choke, and eventually cut off just like you ran out of gas when the battery is completely dead.
> 
> ...



for the third time\/  \/  \/



Hankus said:


> Hey bamer what is it wid you n dodges lately



could be alternator, and thats easy to check so I'd bet Nic done tried it

You was rite bout the  havin to do wid the truk





GeorgiaBelle said:


> Don't tempt me. I'm hoping that before I go to bed I can drink in celebration. I do love my oversized piece of scrap metal. I hate for it to be sick.
> 
> 
> 
> You can have mine! I don't use it. I just open all 3 windows.  By the time it cools off, I've already reached my destination.



I always drink over a dodge seems to help 'em 

and I got the 360 A/C too


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2010)

slip said:


> yes sir.
> 
> we been playing the alternator game on dads truck for a while.
> 
> dunno what kind of truck you have, GB, but it shouldnt be very hard to change out.



hey slipster, how's it been goin for ya?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 9, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> It's a 270 Bama.
> 
> It's a Remington 700 ADL with a wooden stock. Very nice and very clean. Got the information on it from Remington today. It was made in 1986 and looks great for it's age.



What a great gun! That should be a tack driver if its been taken care of.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It's an A.G.E. thang, plus being 15 miles one way from work, gotta have it.............



I shore would like it, but the tota is a 300 dollar car, next year when I put tires on it and fuel it up I'll double the value


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What was the question?
> 
> Dani,I'm no mechanic, but that sounds like a bad alternator. All your electronics are running off the battery alone and it will kill one quick. I'd charge up the battery, leave the a/c, radio, etc. off and make a beeline to an auto shop in the morning. If it is the alternator the truck will sputter, choke, and eventually cut off just like you ran out of gas when the battery is completely dead.
> 
> ...



Well, see, Bama, it's not doing that. When it DOES crank up, it runs perfect...or at least as perfect as can be expected for a diesel with 300,000 miles on it. That was our first thought. But then Daddy got to lookin' at the starter. He was bangin' on it and told me to crank it. I did and he near about hit his head comin' out from under then dang thing becuase neither of us expected it to do anything. So we're thinking it's the starter. If I could just get it to last till Monday, my pay day, I could replace Battery #2 AND the starter. I'm just crossing my fingers hoping that Battery #2 will hold a charge...



slip said:


> yes sir.
> 
> we been playing the alternator game on dads truck for a while.
> 
> dunno what kind of truck you have, GB, but it shouldnt be very hard to change out.



It's a 1994 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins Turbo Diesel with huge mileage and has been royaly abused, first as a work truck and then by the ex-hubby. It's got a lot of problems. I'm making up now for all the money I didn't spend on it when I bought the dern thing.


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 9, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What a great gun! That should be a tack driver if its been taken care of.



Oh it has been. I know he hasn't shot it in close to 20 years. Just been sitting in the gun cabinet. 

I'm trying to decide if I want to take the old Tasco scope off of it and put my Leupold scope off my .243 on it. I'm getting the .243 wset up for the wife and daughters to start hunting with. If they like it I'm buying them their own probably next year.


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> hey slipster, how's it been goin for ya?


going good i reckon.

hows you?


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Well, see, Bama, it's not doing that. When it DOES crank up, it runs perfect...or at least as perfect as can be expected for a diesel with 300,000 miles on it. That was our first thought. But then Daddy got to lookin' at the starter. He was bangin' on it and told me to crank it. I did and he near about hit his head comin' out from under then dang thing becuase neither of us expected it to do anything. So we're thinking it's the starter. If I could just get it to last till Monday, my pay day, I could replace Battery #2 AND the starter. I'm just crossing my fingers hoping that Battery #2 will hold a charge...
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 1994 Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins Turbo Diesel with huge mileage and has been royaly abused, first as a work truck and then by the ex-hubby. It's got a lot of problems. I'm making up now for all the money I didn't spend on it when I bought the dern thing.



oh i see, too bad it wasnt built ford tuff


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I shore would like it, but the tota is a 300 dollar car, next year when I put tires on it and fuel it up I'll double the value


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

slip said:


> oh i see, too bad it wasnt built ford tuff



  got a yard full of 'em  




Keebs said:


>



its caught it for its whole life, daddy says it aint never came in any drive on 4 tires  Its my tuner car


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 9, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> It's a 270 Bama.
> 
> It's a Remington 700 ADL with a wooden stock. Very nice and very clean. Got the information on it from Remington today. It was made in 1986 and looks great for it's age.



Awesome! I love those remmy 700's.  I have a beautiful 700 BDL in 7mm mag and it's an awesome shooter.  I've never had a 270 though...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 9, 2010)

slip said:


> going good i reckon.
> 
> hows you?
> 
> ...



Oh, you me Found On Road Dead? Or Flip Over Read Directions?? At least my seats can be used as flotation devices!! My cup holder said so!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> It's a 270 Bama.
> 
> It's a Remington 700 ADL with a wooden stock. Very nice and very clean. Got the information on it from Remington today. It was made in 1986 and looks great for it's age.



I've got the same gun in 30.06 BDL....I believe I bought it in '86, Benji. It's been a great gun!!!


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 9, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Awesome! I love those remmy 700's.  I have a beautiful 700 BDL in 7mm mag and it's an awesome shooter.  I've never had a 270 though...



I'm wanting to find something to polish the stock up. It has a dull finish to it. Like I said earlier it has been in the cabinet the past 20 years. Took me a good hour to clean that rascal when I got it but it's still in great shape.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2010)

slip said:


> going good i reckon.
> 
> hows you?
> 
> ...



Can't complain....... 
oy ya'll for................ I'll hush................


----------



## slip (Aug 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Oh, you me Found On Road Dead? Or Flip Over Read Directions?? At least my seats can be used as flotation devices!! My cup holder said so!!!!





Keebs said:


> Can't complain.......
> oy ya'll for................ I'll hush................





yall be good, gunna walk the dogs then going to bed.


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got the same gun in 30.06 BDL....I believe I bought it in '86, Benji. It's been a great gun!!!



I know he had that gun when he and my mom started dating I was around ten or so I think. That was back in '88. The only thing he had done to it was to take the iron sights off of it. Other than that it's stock.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Oh, you me Found On Road Dead? Or Flip Over Read Directions?? At least my seats can be used as flotation devices!! My cup holder said so!!!!



Dingy Oily Durty Greasy Engine 

First On Race Day


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

slip said:


> yall be good, gunna walk the dogs then going to bed.



nite slip


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 9, 2010)

slip said:


> yall be good, gunna walk the dogs then going to bed.



Night Slippers!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Dingy Oily Durty Greasy Engine
> 
> First On Race Day



YEP! That's my truck, alright!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Dingy Oily Durty Greasy Engine
> 
> First On Race Day





GeorgiaBelle said:


> YEP! That's my truck, alright!



and that second one has been my car


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I know he had that gun when he and my mom started dating I was around ten or so I think. That was back in '88. The only thing he had done to it was to take the iron sights off of it. Other than that it's stock.



A friend of mine had one with a composite stock and got a new one in 270 with a comp stock, so he gave the other one to me. Replaced my stock with composite, but still have wooden stock(perfect condition) and iron sights.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

From the mid nineties fer JeffC 

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o-2hYsNJDig&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o-2hYsNJDig&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> A friend of mine had one with a composite stock and got a new one in 270 with a comp stock, so he gave the other one to me. Replaced my stock with composite, but still have wooden stock(perfect condition) and iron sights.



I know when I started hunting he was knocking 'em down left and right with that gun. It's a beauty that's for sure.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 9, 2010)

slip said:


> yall be good, gunna walk the dogs then going to bed.



 Slip? in bed before midnight?? oyvey, the boy be sick!! 

oh well, I'm outta here too.............. ya'll keep it in the threads...............


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Slip? in bed before midnight?? oyvey, the boy be sick!!
> 
> oh well, I'm outta here too.............. ya'll keep it in the threads...............



Night Keebs!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Slip? in bed before midnight?? oyvey, the boy be sick!!
> 
> oh well, I'm outta here too.............. ya'll keep it in the threads...............



niters keebs, hope the A/C werks rite tomorrow


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm joining the "good niters". I may not be going to sleep, but I'm going into anti-social mode.  Night y'all!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm joining the "good niters". I may not be going to sleep, but I'm going into anti-social mode.  Night y'all!



bye miz Belle, hopes yall figger out the dodge


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

slip said:


> yall be good, gunna walk the dogs then going to bed.




I ain't believin that.....but g'nite slip!!!



Keebs said:


> Slip? in bed before midnight?? oyvey, the boy be sick!!
> 
> oh well, I'm outta here too.............. ya'll keep it in the threads...............




Perzactly....Nite Girl!!



GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm joining the "good niters". I may not be going to sleep, but I'm going into anti-social mode.  Night y'all!




Good nite Ms anti-soc.....uh Gbelle


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

1970 fer Hankus!!! 




<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YCjspyo-_aI&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YCjspyo-_aI&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> 1970 fer Hankus!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 9, 2010)

anybody still home in here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> anybody still home in here!



What up dude?....in and out mostly!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What up dude?....in and out mostly!!!



I hear ya probably what I will be doing tonight!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I hear ya probably what I will be doing tonight!



me too


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> me too



Evening hankus!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Evening hankus!



howdy DH judgin by your sig you must be bout ready fer season to open


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy DH judgin by your sig you must be bout ready fer season to open



Yep and sad that the 3D season is coming to a end!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep and sad that the 3D season is coming to a end!



dunno shost 3D but ready for the season to get here. I jus got a couple stands left to put in


----------



## Hankus (Aug 9, 2010)

cuz its in my name a little Hank fer I go

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UMCvC6h54CY&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UMCvC6h54CY&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Nite yall


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> cuz its in my name a little Hank fer I go
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UMCvC6h54CY&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UMCvC6h54CY&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> ...



Have a good one!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening Mike!
> Hows the food in Bawstun?



Awfull!!! No good BBQ and no sweat Tea,and I get stuck watching the Redsox



Jeff C. said:


> You two!!
> 
> 
> Evenin' Biggun!!!



Hey Jeff



slip said:


> going good i reckon.
> 
> hows you?
> 
> ...







GeorgiaBelle said:


> Oh, you me Found On Road Dead? Or Flip Over Read Directions?? At least my seats can be used as flotation devices!! My cup holder said so!!!!



Ya missed one fix or repair daily...Best of luck on the truck


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 10, 2010)

morning all...getting ready for more class....Got a phone call last night,my niece was thrown from her horse( on Sunday) and was flown to Shock Trauma center in MD...They let her go about 6 hrs after she got there...Thankfully it was her head that was hurt ( between my brother and sister-in-law the kid has the hardest head)....Then on a better note my Mom and her husband got back from the Transplant Olympic games in Madison Wisconsin,Eric ( Mom husband) won his first 2 medals ever,he got a sliver in team bowling and a silver for individual bowling,he has been going to these games since 93 after getting a new kidney in 92...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning all...getting ready for more class....Got a phone call last night,my niece was thrown from her horse( on Sunday) and was flown to Shock Trauma center in MD...They let her go about 6 hrs after she got there...Thankfully it was her head that was hurt ( between my brother and sister-in-law the kid has the hardest head)....Then on a better note my Mom and her husband got back from the Transplant Olympic games in Madison Wisconsin,Eric ( Mom husband) won his first 2 medals ever,he got a sliver in team bowling and a silver for individual bowling,he has been going to these games since 93 after getting a new kidney in 92...



mornen Tiny and thats all good news


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen Tiny and thats all good news



morning...It is,good news...


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 10, 2010)

I think I want the Blackberry Torch!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning...It is,good news...



Mornin'.....good news all around!!



OutFishHim said:


> I think I want the Blackberry Torch!




OH Really.......tell us about it!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

Where my Keebs at???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

Uuggghhh, sorry, draggin this moanin, didn't finish the underpinning last night.......... a/c still isn't working..........now think it may be the compressor - why-oh-why did I EVER *bragg* to you Hankus?!?!?  It's my fault my baby is falling apart on me!!!!!!! 


MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where my Keebs at???


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> OH Really.......tell us about it!!!



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=blackberry+torch





Keebs said:


> Uuggghhh, sorry, draggin this moanin, didn't finish the underpinning last night.......... a/c still isn't working..........now think it may be the compressor - why-oh-why did I EVER *bragg* to you Hankus?!?!?  It's my fault my baby is falling apart on me!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey Sista!  

Get that AC fixed!



Keebs said:


>




Hmmmmmm.............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=blackberry+torch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, I still got the 370 as a back up, buuuuut............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuggghhh, sorry, draggin this moanin, didn't finish the underpinning last night.......... a/c still isn't working..........now think it may be the compressor - why-oh-why did I EVER *bragg* to you Hankus?!?!?  It's my fault my baby is falling apart on me!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!




I feel yer pain Momma Keebs!!! Mine is out too



Keebs said:


>



 



OutFishHim said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=blackberry+torch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Link not necessary.....just wanted ya to come back


Uh huh............


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well, I still got the 370 as a back up, buuuuut............






Jeff C. said:


> I feel yer pain Momma Keebs!!! Mine is out too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be on for a little bit.  Don't have to work until 3....






Hmmmmmmm..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well, I still got the 370 as a back up, buuuuut............




Is that kind of like twin 55's....



OutFishHim said:


> I'll be on for a little bit.  Don't have to work until 3....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Is that kind of like twin 55's....


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 10, 2010)

Morning driveby y'all! Waitin' on the guy to get here from work.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning driveby y'all! Waitin' on the guy to get here from work.



The Beast crank?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


>





GeorgiaBelle said:


> Morning driveby y'all! Waitin' on the guy to get here from work.



Let me try this!!!

Mornin'...Armsfoldedtappingfootlettinherbackbonesliplilredheadedfirecracker Ms GeorgiaBelle

Somethin like that....is that right Keebs


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Good morning, Babes and Bro's!
Belle, good luck with the truck today!
OFHbabe, have you seen the Droid? I didn't really think too much about it till watching TBug and Timmay using theirs. That sucker puts my BB Curve to shame on internet speed.
Hi, Keebs and Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, Babes and Bro's!
> Belle, good luck with the truck today!
> OFHbabe, have you seen the Droid? I didn't really think too much about it till watching TBug and Timmay using theirs. That sucker puts my BB Curve to shame on internet speed.
> Hi, Keebs and Jeff!



Good Mornin' Robert!!! You sound mighty 'CHIPPER' this moanin!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Mornin' Robert!!! You sound mighty 'CHIPPER' this moanin!!!



Double leaded coffee, Bubbette outta town, the house to myself, and just got a phone call from work tellling me to hang out an extra hour.


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 10, 2010)

HOWDY!!!!! 



How is everybody this morning??


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, Babes and Bro's!
> Belle, good luck with the truck today!
> OFHbabe, have you seen the Droid? I didn't really think too much about it till watching TBug and Timmay using theirs. That sucker puts my BB Curve to shame on internet speed.
> Hi, Keebs and Jeff!



I am on the AT&T network, so no Droid for me.  But from what I've seen, that is a pretty cool phone.  

I was thinking iphone, until I saw the comercail for the Torch.  Has a touch screen and seems pretty fast.

I have the Curve now, and yes, it is slow....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Double leaded coffee, Bubbette outta town, the house to myself, and just got a phone call from work tellling me to hang out an extra hour.



Ahhh....good deal then!!



Benji314 said:


> HOWDY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How is everybody this morning??



Good mornin' Benji!!!



OutFishHim said:


> I am on the AT&T network, so no Droid for me.  But from what I've seen, that is a pretty cool phone.
> 
> I was thinking iphone, until I saw the comercail for the Torch.  Has a touch screen and seems pretty fast.
> 
> I have the Curve now, and yes, it is slow....



I'm in the market for a NEW phone, but don't need the Net. Just a Keyboard and good camera.


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm in the market for a NEW phone, but don't need the Net. Just a Keyboard and good camera.



That's me. I take a bunch of pics with my phone, so I have to make sure it has a good camera on it. I do kinda miss my internet but I don't waste as much time as I used to with it.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> HOWDY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> How is everybody this morning??



Hey Benji!  I wish you would not have sent me that picture of your parents this morning!



Jeff C. said:


> I'm in the market for a NEW phone, but don't need the Net. Just a Keyboard and good camera.



What network are you on?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Let me try this!!!
> 
> Mornin'...Armsfoldedtappingfootlettinherbackbonesliplilredheadedfirecracker Ms GeorgiaBelle
> 
> Somethin like that....is that right Keebs


 verrrygoodyounggrasshoppa!!  



rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, Babes and Bro's!
> Belle, good luck with the truck today!
> OFHbabe, have you seen the Droid? I didn't really think too much about it till watching TBug and Timmay using theirs. That sucker puts my BB Curve to shame on internet speed.
> Hi, Keebs and Jeff!


Hiya Bubba!! 



Benji314 said:


> HOWDY!!!!!
> 
> How is everybody this morning??


Heeeyyy Benji!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh....good deal then!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya think???


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh....good deal then!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Benji314 said:


> That's me. I take a bunch of pics with my phone, so I have to make sure it has a good camera on it. I do kinda miss my internet but I don't waste as much time as I used to with it.



I get bored in the treestand. 
It takes too long to post, but i do enjoy reading the forum while waiting on hogs to show up.


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 10, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Benji!  I wish you would not have sent me that picture of your parents this morning!


 



rhbama3 said:


> I get bored in the treestand.
> It takes too long to post, but i do enjoy reading the forum while waiting on hogs to show up.



I do too. My problem is I always kill the battery and forget my car charger. Soooo when I get home the wifey is a little ticked that I didn't call her and let her know I was out of the woods safe and sound. 

Still might bet me that Droid though. I like it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> I do too. My problem is I always kill the battery and forget my car charger. Soooo when I get home the wifey is a little ticked that I didn't call her and let her know I was out of the woods safe and sound.
> Still might bet me that Droid though. I like it!



Fishbait and i ran into a similar situation weekend before last.


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbait and i ran into a similar situation weekend before last.



I feel your pain. 

The mighty hunter getting in trouble with the wifey and put on hunting restriction. I usally start buggin her so much she MAKES me go to the woods.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi



whattup, Bobby!?


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ya think???







Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whattup, Bobby!?



Sittin in the truck now, I have some time to kill before a lunch appt today.


OutFishHim said:


>



Hey there


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> That's me. I take a bunch of pics with my phone, so I have to make sure it has a good camera on it. I do kinda miss my internet but I don't waste as much time as I used to with it.



Yeah....I use my wife's around here for pics.



OutFishHim said:


> Hey Benji!  I wish you would not have sent me that picture of your parents this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> What network are you on?



Verizon....



Keebs said:


> verrrygoodyounggrasshoppa!!
> 
> 
> Hiya Bubba!!
> ...



Thank you....thank ya very much!!!





rhbama3 said:


> I get bored in the treestand.
> It takes too long to post, but i do enjoy reading the forum while waiting on hogs to show up.



I'll remember that and send ya messages via the forum then


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 10, 2010)

Gotta run, y'all have a good one


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2010)

seeya, Bobbo!
I gotta head to work too....


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok folks gotta go. Got to get the house cleaned up for the wifey. Jackson is aving his tonsils removed tomorrow and Amy is worrying like crazy. Figured a clean house would be one less thing to worry about. 

Y'all have a good one and be safe.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Bobby!  I went over the price list you sent me and i will take that cheap furry one near the end.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 10, 2010)

heyyallwhatshappininthismornin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


Hi............



Jeff C. said:


> Thank you....thank ya very much!!!


 YW......... Your Very Welcome! 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Gotta run, y'all have a good one


Bye.............



Seth carter said:


> heyyallwhatshappininthismornin



WHEN do you start school?!?!?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi............
> 
> 
> YW......... Your Very Welcome!
> ...



thursday


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> thursday


----------



## slip (Aug 10, 2010)

mornin.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Uuggghhh, sorry, draggin this moanin, didn't finish the underpinning last night.......... a/c still isn't working..........now think it may be the compressor - why-oh-why did I EVER *bragg* to you Hankus?!?!?  It's my fault my baby is falling apart on me!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!








slip said:


> mornin.



well sorta , some of us call it dinner


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin.


Daaaannnggg, what is the world coming to?!?! 



Hankus said:


> well sorta , some of us call it dinner



yeah, yeah, yeah............... lemme have it, I know you're 'bout to bust a gut to do the "I told you so" dance, ain't ya??


----------



## Hankus (Aug 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Daaaannnggg, what is the world coming to?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, yeah, yeah............... lemme have it, I know you're 'bout to bust a gut to do the "I told you so" dance, ain't ya??



I aint said nuttin and I aint dancin. My truck at werk lost the A/C yesterday, and now I get a 2 hour round trip to make in it this evenin


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I aint said nuttin and I aint dancin. My truck at werk lost the A/C yesterday, and now I get a 2 hour round trip to make in it this evenin



I reckon we BOTH jinxed ourselves, huh?


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 10, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I aint said nuttin and I aint dancin. My truck at werk lost the A/C yesterday, and now I get a 2 hour round trip to make in it this evenin




The winders still werk don'ts they


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2010)

I gots nuttin to do . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gots nuttin to do . . .



Need some Help???


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 10, 2010)

hey


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> The winders still werk don'ts they


 Don't work good when ya wear contacts! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I gots nuttin to do . . .






Jeff C. said:


> Need some Help???


You think you're up to the task?!?!? 



Seth carter said:


> hey


yeH


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Need some Help???



Sure !!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 10, 2010)

Im watching dead poets society


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> Im watching dead poets society





Do they teach spelling??


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 10, 2010)

Afternoon y'all! Guess what! Georgia Belle does NOT need to drive tiny brand new Honda Civics. (No I didn't break it.)


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon y'all! Guess what! Georgia Belle does NOT need to drive tiny brand new Honda Civics. (No I didn't break it.)




Yo, bama...you want to take a shot at this 'un too????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon y'all! Guess what! Georgia Belle does NOT need to drive tiny brand new Honda Civics. (No I didn't break it.)


  
come'on, tell us what happened............. 



Jeff C. said:


> Yo, bama...you want to take a shot at this 'un too????



 He knows to stay on her good side, she's lethal with needle & thread!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo, bama...you want to take a shot at this 'un too????



Bossman: "You wanna go to the bank."
Me: "No vehicle."
Bossman: "Take my car."
Me: "Are you serious?"
Bossman: "Yeah, go ahead. It's right across the street."

When you drive a huge hunk of scrap metal, driving a teeny tiny car feels like you're riding in a bubble. I hate new cars.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Bossman: "You wanna go to the bank."
> Me: "No vehicle."
> Bossman: "Take my car."
> Me: "Are you serious?"
> ...



 IKWYM!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> come'on, tell us what happened.............
> 
> 
> 
> He knows to stay on her good side, she's lethal with needle & thread!!



If he ever wants me to modify another turkey vest, he'll be nice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Bossman: "You wanna go to the bank."
> Me: "No vehicle."
> Bossman: "Take my car."
> Me: "Are you serious?"
> ...




Yeah....like you're in a Go-Kart!!!



Keebs said:


> IKWYM!!




Quit talkin in SETHTALK


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....like you're in a Go-Kart!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 IDKWYM!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Keebs said:


>



Fixed it for ya Keebs!!!

        

What's the matter....tooo busy today.....flustered


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Keebs said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Fixed it for ya Keebs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter....tooo busy today.....flustered



 YS?? ITIW...............
 but I've been wrong before!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> IDKWYM!!!!!!!!!!





DYKWTM?.....YOUAREGONNAGETIT


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> DYKWTM?.....YOUAREGONNAGETIT



 YIKWTM!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 10, 2010)

icant move my foot


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 10, 2010)

Afternoon folks...

Making last minete preps for another riding adventure.  Not sure would be interested, But I can start a thread and do another type ride report if Ya'll would like.

This trip. We are leaveing out for Colorado to do 700 miles of 95% off road riding through the Rockies on the TAT ( Trans-American Trail ) on the 29th.  Should be another trip full of Memories.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 10, 2010)

I've been AWOL....just drivin by

Be back later


----------



## slip (Aug 10, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Keebs said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>



seth done hacked all yalls accounts or something?


Seth carter said:


> icant move my foot



then tie a rope around it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 10, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> icant move my foot


quit sitting on it! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...
> 
> Making last minete preps for another riding adventure.  Not sure would be interested, But I can start a thread and do another type ride report if Ya'll would like.
> 
> This trip. We are leaveing out for Colorado to do 700 miles of 95% off road riding through the Rockies on the TAT ( Trans-American Trail ) on the 29th.  Should be another trip full of Memories.


I vote *YES*!!!!!!!!!  



Sterlo58 said:


> I've been AWOL....just drivin by
> 
> Be back later


I noticed, hb! 



slip said:


> seth done hacked all yalls accounts or something?
> 
> 
> then tie a rope around it.



 I don't know WHAT happened!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 10, 2010)

Howdee Doodee Y'all


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2010)

anybody want to mount a TV holder to the wall in my kid's bedroom?
This could get interesting. Be back when i'm done!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> quit sitting on it!
> 
> 
> I vote *YES*!!!!!!!!!
> ...


its broke or sumfin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody want to mount a TV holder to the wall in my kid's bedroom?
> This could get interesting. Be back when i'm done!



Don't mess wit NO wiring......wait that was JD wasn't it???

Still.....Dont mess with any wiring!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...
> 
> Making last minete preps for another riding adventure.  Not sure would be interested, But I can start a thread and do another type ride report if Ya'll would like.
> 
> This trip. We are leaveing out for Colorado to do 700 miles of 95% off road riding through the Rockies on the TAT ( Trans-American Trail ) on the 29th.  Should be another trip full of Memories.



 YES


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Howdee Doodee Y'all



Yes....I forgot to MQ, but Howdy anyway!!!

Do I need to post a song fer ya???


Dis is fer you and the Quackmeister!!!



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5RbAYmTckqk&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5RbAYmTckqk&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 10, 2010)

evening all


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> evening all



Evenin' JM!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't mess wit NO wiring......wait that was JD wasn't it???
> 
> Still.....Dont mess with any wiring!!!



I got parts left over. 
Why do da mexicans get written instructions and i get exploded diagrams? 
I'm happy to report that the TV works, and the cable and dvd player function properly.












after plugging and unplugging cables about 47 times.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I got parts left over.
> Why do da mexicans get written instructions and i get exploded diagrams?
> I'm happy to report that the TV works, and the cable and dvd player function properly.
> 
> ...



Cause they don't unnerstand da pics when dey in ingles

foty-seben....dats all????


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' JM!!



How goes it Jeff....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> How goes it Jeff....



Howdy, Mike!
How many more days in enemy territory?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 10, 2010)

This is the longest day at work. Someone send me some coffee!!

Please?


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Mike!
> How many more days in enemy territory?



More then I care to be here that is for sure...No sweat tea and the BBQ stinks!

BTW how's the laptop?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> How goes it Jeff....



Purty good, I reckon. Can't wait for Football season


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 10, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> This is the longest day at work. Someone send me some coffee!!
> 
> Please?










 Will that suffice???


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Purty good, I reckon. Can't wait for Football season



I am okay with baseball,so long as it is someone I want to watch,but I am stuck with the redsox up here and it is killing me...these announcers make the even the worst announcer ( Joe Theisman) look like a genius...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> This is the longest day at work. Someone send me some coffee!!
> 
> Please?





If I was to come strollin` in that mall, totin` a cup a coffee in that jewelry store, you`d either faint, or have a heart attack.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> More then I care to be here that is for sure...No sweat tea and the BBQ stinks!
> 
> BTW how's the laptop?



My daughter took it away from me so i guess it's working okay.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> My daughter took it away from me so i guess it's working okay.



She wants it now that it don't smell like chocolate anymore


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If I was to come strollin` in that mall, totin` a cup a coffee in that jewelry store, you`d either faint, or have a heart attack.



You would cause her to have a heart attack...It's not that you have the coffee it's the fact you are at the mall


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If I was to come strollin` in that mall, totin` a cup a coffee in that jewelry store, you`d either faint, or have a heart attack.



Come on, Nic!
Put on the suit and tie and come to the Big City! You may even like a $5 cup of coffee!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 10, 2010)

What a day. 

7:30, no co-worker. No call, no nuttin. Clinical student asks where she's at, told her I had no idea. 8:30 other co-worker comes in, asks where first co-worker is at, again, the Heavens have yet to inform me. 

Finally get word that co-worker #1 who was due to deliver her second child in late October, went into labor and had an emergency c-section while were were all hitting the snooze button.  Baby is in a NICU in Macon, mom can't go until she's realeased from the hospital here. 

Baby weighs a touch over 3 pounds and is actually doing well for being born 10 weeks early.  


The bad part is that we were already dealing with one pregnant co-worker that was put on bedrest last week (due any day now) and co-worker #2 is due around the first of October.   

I guess I'm a one-woman army for a while if today is any sign of the immediate future.  



I'm pooped.  

Where's my Wobbert-Woo


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> What a day.
> 
> 7:30, no co-worker. No call, no nuttin. Clinical student asks where she's at, told her I had no idea. 8:30 other co-worker comes in, asks where first co-worker is at, again, the Heavens have yet to inform me.
> 
> ...



Here I is!!
Got Jenny's TV and DVD player mounted on the wall, just finished supper(Publix rotisserie chicken), and about to screw these Ramcat broadheads into my crossbow bolts, clean up the shooting rail, and clean scope. I've got shuttle t-loc's on it, but they just don't seem sharp at all to me. I've decided to take the Excalibur out of retirement for the rest of the month. I haven't killed a hog with it in 5 years so i'm gonna play around while i wait to track your next victim.


----------



## slip (Aug 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If I was to come strollin` in that mall, totin` a cup a coffee in that jewelry store, you`d either faint, or have a heart attack.



do it, with 'hawk and pistol on your side


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Come on, Nic!
> Put on the suit and tie and come to the Big City! You may even like a $5 cup of coffee!




Uhhh, NO!!!  



slip said:


> do it, with 'hawk and pistol on your side





I`ve been just about everywhere else but there, in pre 1840 clothes and weapons, includin` Blackbeards. Now that knuckleheaded son of mine...he has.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Here I is!!
> Got Jenny's TV and DVD player mounted on the wall, just finished supper(Publix rotisserie chicken), and about to screw these Ramcat broadheads into my crossbow bolts, clean up the shooting rail, and clean scope. I've got shuttle t-loc's on it, but they just don't seem sharp at all to me. I've decided to take the Excalibur out of retirement for the rest of the month. I haven't killed a hog with it in 5 years so i'm gonna play around while i wait to track your next victim.





You got you some Ramcats?  

I'm such a trendsetter.      
(Remind me to order two more packs this week  ) 

How's Ally-gator's car? 

Where's Bubbette?  

Dang, you've been BUSY today.   

Fishbait is mowing the yard... finally. 

Our 51" HDTV blew up.  It's now a cat climbing toy.  The entertainment center looks a little too massive with the old 27" tv from our bedroom sitting in it.  For the price to get it fixed, we can buy a new flatscreen. 

Hope everyone's having a great day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You got you some Ramcats?
> 
> I'm such a trendsetter.
> (Remind me to order two more packs this week  )
> ...



The tire didn't come in for Allie's car, Helen went to PC yesterday afternoon, sorry about the TV, and yes I've been busy. Just for the heck of it, i got out my x-bolts with Lumenocks again and put in some practice tips. I'll try to zero it in tomorrow. The Lumenocks with Shuttle loc's was a horrible combo. Them things were all over the place( easy to find, though). If it still doesn't group well, then the plain x-bolts come back.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If I was to come strollin` in that mall, totin` a cup a coffee in that jewelry store, you`d either faint, or have a heart attack.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Evening, MP!
How u is?


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 10, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> The tire didn't come in for Allie's car, Helen went to PC yesterday afternoon, sorry about the TV, and yes I've been busy. Just for the heck of it, i got out my x-bolts with Lumenocks again and put in some practice tips. I'll try to zero it in tomorrow. The Lumenocks with Shuttle loc's was a horrible combo. Them things were all over the place( easy to find, though). If it still doesn't group well, then the plain x-bolts come back.





Where'd you get the Ramcats?  I got one pack from SOLO II (Life Outdoors) and that was all they had left. I love em. They fly so danged straight and I swear it seems like the arrows actually picked up speed with em. I paid $35 for a three pack but found em online for $27. I'll be ordering more on Thursday, along with a new black bow quiver.  



Well folks, it's been a LONG day and I don't think tomorrow is gonna be any shorter. Go in at 4:30 and have no idea what time I'll get off. Got a feeling I'll be working til 5:30 on Thursday and Friday.   

Gonna rest this weekend, which means no straining my eyeballs on the mini-tv.  I gots hogs to kill in two weeks.  

Night  yall. 

Wobbert-Woo  send my love to Bubbette and the girls. Pat Sammie for me, scratch Sophie behind the ears and chase Woozer around the house.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Got them at Backwoods for about the same price. I think there was one pack left. You want me to pick them up tomorrow?
Let me know and sleep tight, Bugsy. Give Fishbait a pinch on the hiney for me.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 10, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I reckon we BOTH jinxed ourselves, huh?



naw mines been dyin fer years 



dougefresh said:


> The winders still werk don'ts they



 nuttin like puttin a sweatring on the company truck seat 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon y'all! Guess what! Georgia Belle does NOT need to drive tiny brand new Honda Civics. (No I didn't break it.)





GeorgiaBelle said:


> Bossman: "You wanna go to the bank."
> Me: "No vehicle."
> Bossman: "Take my car."
> Me: "Are you serious?"
> ...



Like my tota vs all the others I've ever owned 



GeorgiaBelle said:


> This is the longest day at work. Someone send me some coffee!!
> 
> Please?



longer than mine 



turtlebug said:


> Where'd you get the Ramcats?  I got one pack from SOLO II (Life Outdoors) and that was all they had left. I love em. They fly so danged straight and I swear it seems like the arrows actually picked up speed with em. I paid $35 for a three pack but found em online for $27. I'll be ordering more on Thursday, along with a new black bow quiver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nite Tbug


----------



## Hankus (Aug 10, 2010)

JeffC heres one fer I slide on out fer the nite 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iuHtScI6lSg&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iuHtScI6lSg&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 11, 2010)

Alright
Get outta dat bed and start the drivlin


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 11, 2010)

Mornin Peeps.....Coffee time


----------



## Hankus (Aug 11, 2010)

IT'S WEDNESDAY​
  



GOOD MORNEN EVERBODY​


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 11, 2010)

You sure are excited for it to be wednesday Hank


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 11, 2010)

Mornin y'all. Ready for the day


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 11, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Mornin y'all. Ready for the day



More Coffee and maybe


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 11, 2010)

and one for Sterlo!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 11, 2010)

Morning folks....Just thought I'd fly-by a sec


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 11, 2010)

echo, echo, echo, echo..........

No.......... Red,,,,,,,,,,,, don't go!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 11, 2010)

Have a nice cup a folgers (double strong)..........


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 11, 2010)

got bisquits in the oven and home made fig preserves............


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Aug 11, 2010)

morning all,got up late already in class


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 11, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> got bisquits in the oven and home made fig preserves............



Welp.  Had um on the table for ya. Nice & warm wit a good pot a Folgers (double strong). Sorry ya missed out! 

Let's have a good one. I be goin to work now.........


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 11, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Welp.  Had um on the table for ya. Nice & warm wit a good pot a Folgers (double strong). Sorry ya missed out!
> 
> Let's have a good one. I be goin to work now.........



BUT BUT I over swept again


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> JeffC heres one fer I slide on out fer the nite
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iuHtScI6lSg&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iuHtScI6lSg&hl=en_US&fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Thank ya Hankus

Back to ya:



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RVEdYYMlOJ4&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RVEdYYMlOJ4&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Mornin'Folks!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 11, 2010)

morning Jeff


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya Hankus
> 
> Back to ya:
> 
> ...


Good video, Jeff! 
I gotta admit that the one Hankus posted was pretty terrible! 


jmfauver said:


> morning Jeff


Aren't you supposed to be getting edumacated right now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning Jeff



Mornin' Biggun!!! What are they teachin' ya??



rhbama3 said:


> Good video, Jeff!
> I gotta admit that the one Hankus posted was pretty terrible!



Mornin' RH!!!

Yeah....that's a good one!!! Some sound better after a few Beers


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Alright
> Get outta dat bed and start the drivlin



Do I have to.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Do I have to.



Dang it man.....bout time

I been working on 1 ton Cl2 containers for the last hour,now I stink


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

G'mornin, oops, scuse me, sorry, yikes, ok, never mind, sorry, how ya'll r?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 11, 2010)

No caffeine, no nicotine!!!! And Im thinking of going to the track.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> G'mornin, oops, scuse me, sorry, yikes, ok, never mind, sorry, how ya'll r?



Tired and smellin like a swimming pool on steroids

How you is keebs


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> No caffeine, no nicotine!!!! And Im thinking of going to the track.



you finally quit dippin snuff?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> G'mornin, oops, scuse me, sorry, yikes, ok, never mind, sorry, how ya'll r?


Keeby!!!
Great. About to go to work and all the Babes show up!


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> No caffeine, no nicotine!!!! And Im thinking of going to the track.



well, make some coffee, get some smokes, and i bet if you try hard enough you can skip going to the track.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> you finally quit dippin snuff?



Yes!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yes!




I'm gonna do my best to stop on Sept.1st


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 11, 2010)

well, make some coffee, get some smokes, and i bet if you try hard enough you can skip going to the track. [/QUOTE]

I think you are a bad influence. ::ke


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> No caffeine, no nicotine!!!! And Im thinking of going to the track.


 you know you'll go slap dab crazy giving them both up at the same time, don'tcha??? 



Jeff Raines said:


> Tired and smellin like a swimming pool on steroids
> 
> How you is keebs


Swimminpool & grillin smells = Devine!!  




rhbama3 said:


> Keeby!!!
> Great. About to go to work and all the Babes show up!
> 
> 
> well, make some coffee, get some smokes, and i bet if you try hard enough you can skip going to the track.


You keeping up with Miguels weather thread????  We may be in for some RAIN, baybay!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

Charlie??? Jeff?? ya'll gonna just sit there???


----------



## baldfish (Aug 11, 2010)

Morning
I like sleeping late


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Morning
> I like sleeping late


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I think you are a bad influence. ::ke


I know. It's a gift. 


Keebs said:


> you know you'll go slap dab crazy giving them both up at the same time, don'tcha???
> 
> 
> Swimminpool & grillin smells = Devine!!
> ...



What is this "rain" of which you speak? 
Gotta head to work! Seeya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Mornin' douge, Jeff R., Ms Keebs, SGG.....


House A/C has got a freon leak....it'll be 80 inside before the day is out. A/C repairman coming this aft.

Oh well.....It'll feel good compared to outdoor temp


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I know. It's a gift.
> 
> 
> What is this "rain" of which you speak?
> Gotta head to work! Seeya!


I'll tell ya later............... try to watch Yolonda at 12:00................. 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' douge, Jeff R., Ms Keebs, SGG.....
> 
> 
> House A/C has got a freon leak....it'll be 80 inside before the day is out. A/C repairman coming this aft.
> ...



Ouch............ sorry Jeff!!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Dang it man.....bout time
> 
> I been working on 1 ton Cl2 containers for the last hour,now I stink


What up man, looks like it's a little slow at night now. I sure miss being on the zoo crew. I still have not got use to this daywalkin stuff either.

I just climbed out from under a big bailor. I'm covered in oil and ready to wrestle someone, anyone.





Keebs said:


> G'mornin, oops, scuse me, sorry, yikes, ok, never mind, sorry, how ya'll r?


Morning



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> No caffeine, no nicotine!!!! And Im thinking of going to the track.


Don't spend all my money betting on them lame horses again. Split it up on the ones I told you were fast.



rhbama3 said:


> Keeby!!!
> Great. About to go to work and all the Babes show up!


----------



## baldfish (Aug 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



Back atcha sweetie
coffee is kicking in


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 11, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Morning
> I like sleeping late


What up Bro

Me too, just can't remember the time I did.



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' douge, Jeff R., Ms Keebs, SGG.....
> 
> 
> House A/C has got a freon leak....it'll be 80 inside before the day is out. A/C repairman coming this aft.
> ...


Mornin Jeff 
You gona be able to make it over to cut my grass anytime soon or am I gona hafta crank up the tractor?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll tell ya later............... try to watch Yolonda at 12:00.................
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch............ sorry Jeff!!





Ouch.....is right!!! It's always sumpin.....

A/C in the truck don't work either....was gonna get it repaired, BUT


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up man, looks like it's a little slow at night now. I sure miss being on the zoo crew. I still have not got use to this daywalkin stuff either.
> I just climbed out from under a big bailor. I'm covered in oil and ready to wrestle someone, anyone.
> Morning


 I miss reading the zoo crews antics!!! 
Sounds like Jeffypoo could use a hug, why doncha go wrestle him...................... 



baldfish said:


> Back atcha sweetie
> coffee is kicking in






Jeff C. said:


> Ouch.....is right!!! It's always sumpin.....
> 
> A/C in the truck don't work either....was gonna get it repaired, BUT



 Yeah, I'd have to get the house fixed first then the truck, for sure!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Bro
> 
> Me too, just can't remember the time I did.
> 
> ...



You better crank up the tractor....I haven't been on a mower in 2 weeks. It's just burnin' up here


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

HHMmmmm........... Rhine, GA???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> HHMmmmm........... Rhine, GA???


----------



## baldfish (Aug 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Bro
> 
> Me too, just can't remember the time I did.
> 
> ...



I don't do it but once week but man it feels good once I get all the cricks and joints moving


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



 they left...............


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You better crank up the tractor....I haven't been on a mower in 2 weeks. It's just burnin' up here


I did get a chance to mow last weekend. I took off eairly to take SGG out on her birthday for a night on the town, but she didn't want to do anything so I jump on the mower.



Keebs said:


> I miss reading the zoo crews antics!!!
> Sounds like Jeffypoo could use a hug, why doncha go wrestle him......................



Don't know that I want to wrestle either Jeff. One smells like a pool and the other is already sweety from the AC not working.

What you doing.



baldfish said:


> I don't do it but once week but man it feels good once I get all the cricks and joints moving


I use to get a chance to, but now when I get a day off I try to get up with the boys and give SGG a break.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> they left...............



nope,just had to go do a water quality check in the lab


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Don't know that I want to wrestle either Jeff. One smells like a pool and the other is already sweety from the AC not working.
> 
> What you doing.


 Well, wrestle Jeff C first to get the oil off ya & then the other Jeff to smell a bit cleaner! 
I'm *trying* to make myself type up some notes, but it ain't happening.............. 



Jeff Raines said:


> nope,just had to go do a water quality check in the lab


No, there was a lurker that listed Rhine as their location, which ain't too far from me, I was "attempting" to *draw them out* but  I guess it didn't work.............


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 11, 2010)

Quittin time,my relief is here time to brief them and head out the door


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well, wrestle Jeff C first to get the oil off ya & then the other Jeff to smell a bit cleaner!
> I'm *trying* to make myself type up some notes, but it ain't happening..............
> 
> 
> No, there was a lurker that listed Rhine as their location, which ain't too far from me, I was "attempting" to *draw them out* but  I guess it didn't work.............




I *ain't* in no rasslin mood.........YET 
_(kinda sounded like Nic...didn it)_

Can't get motivated to go cut my *BURNT-UP* grass either!!! * _(usin Momma Keebs techniques)_ *


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I *ain't* in no rasslin mood.........YET
> _(kinda sounded like Nic...didn it)_
> 
> Can't get motivated to go cut my *BURNT-UP* grass either!!! * _(usin Momma Keebs techniques)_ *



 lawd Chief, you ain't right............... but ya did get Nic down pat!!   ok, ok, ya got me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> lawd Chief, you ain't right............... but ya did get Nic down pat!!   ok, ok, ya got me too!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 11, 2010)

Ahhhh home...got spam fryin in the pan for supper


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Ahhhh home...got spam fryin in the pan for supper



 Fittin' to eat a Meatloaf sammich!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Ahhhh home...got spam fryin in the pan for supper





Jeff C. said:


> Fittin' to eat a Meatloaf sammich!!!!



 left over sketti here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Ahhhh home...got spam fryin in the pan for supper





Jeff C. said:


> Fittin' to eat a Meatloaf sammich!!!!





Keebs said:


> left over sketti here!




Put'em in a *Combo* (  ) and we'd be in 'HogTrap Heaven'


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 11, 2010)

Afternoon folks!

Just passin' thru!

2 hours and 15 minutes till !!

To quote Mad Max...."Ya'll have a nice day!"


----------



## Hankus (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Ahhhh home...got spam fryin in the pan for supper







Keebs said:


> left over sketti here!



strange me too , was yours made wid deer


----------



## Hankus (Aug 11, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Afternoon folks!
> 
> Just passin' thru!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Afternoon folks!
> 
> Just passin' thru!
> 
> ...



Same to ya Chuck!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> strange me too , was yours made wid deer




Wut????   You don't like Meatloaf sammich


----------



## Hankus (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wut????   You don't like Meatloaf sammich



sure I like em fine but I wasnt havin one at lunch  plus I wanted to  at keebs


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey y'all! Fixin to make some grape look  aid popsicles with Tanner.
Never mind. This phone doesn't know what I'm talking .about


----------



## Hankus (Aug 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey y'all! Fixin to make some grape look aid popsicles with Tanner.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Put'em in a *Combo* (  ) and we'd be in 'HogTrap Heaven'


He'd put it on a sammich for sure! 



Hankus said:


> strange me too , was yours made wid deer



 Yep!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sure I like em fine but I wasnt havin one at lunch  plus I wanted to  at keebs



 I hear ya!!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey y'all! Fixin to make some grape look  aid popsicles with Tanner.
> Never mind. This phone doesn't know what I'm talking .about




   Heyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He'd put it on a sammich for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!!



 schweet


----------



## Hankus (Aug 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey y'all! Fixin to make some grape look  aid popsicles with Tanner.
> Never mind. This phone doesn't know what I'm talking .about



  dunno 'cicle the new fone


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> strange me too , was yours made wid deer





Keebs said:


> He'd put it on a sammich for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!!




Meatloaf was deer/beef mixed!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Meatloaf was deer/beef mixed!!!



you got it half rite


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> you got it half rite




 Needed a touch of Fat


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey y'all! Fixin to make some grape look  aid popsicles with Tanner.
> Never mind. This phone doesn't know what I'm talking .about


 problems? 



Hankus said:


> schweet


If it weren't for my baby sis it wouldn't have been (ok, b-i-l & crew, sis don't hunt but she'll cook it!) I gotta make another run to her house sooooon!! 



Hankus said:


> you got it half rite



 hey, give the man some points, he KNOWS how to cook!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Needed a touch of Fat



well ya do wat ya gotta do




I gotta go back to werk


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Needed a touch of Fat



I may change processors this year, I really like the way this other bunch did my b-i-l's.......... just 30 miles away, but danged if I don't think it'll be worth it!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well ya do wat ya gotta do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



later dood!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well ya do wat ya gotta do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Later Hankus!!!



Keebs said:


> I may change processors this year, I really like the way this other bunch did my b-i-l's.......... just 30 miles away, but danged if I don't think it'll be worth it!



Yes'm...I'll pay a little extra or drive a little further for a good processor!! Especially one that will allow me to let it hang longer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Catch up with ya later Keebsolicious....Imma go cut some burnt grass and weed tops while waiting on the A/c man. It's maintaining 76.....for now.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Catch up with ya later Keebsolicious....Imma go cut some burnt grass and weed tops while waiting on the A/c man. It's maintaining 76.....for now.



I gotta book it too, gotta clock in & I guess get busy................these notes AREN'T gonna type themselves!!


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Benji314 said:


>




 Waitin' on the compressor to build up. Gotta sharpen dull blades before I cut anything....It's dead in here lately


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin' on the compressor to build up. Gotta sharpen dull blades before I cut anything....It's dead in here lately



Yes it is. 

I need to be looking for a truck anyway but I don't wanna.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 11, 2010)

Dern this thang's drivelin' slower than molasses in January!! 

Howdy y'all!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Needed a touch of Fat



Na 



Keebs said:


> I may change processors this year, I really like the way this other bunch did my b-i-l's.......... just 30 miles away, but danged if I don't think it'll be worth it!



Naa  29 miles too far!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 11, 2010)

Howdy Peeps...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2010)

im bored


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2010)

Driveby!
It's a call week. It sux to be me.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Na
> Naa  29 miles too far!


Ain't much choice from where I live in the middle of nowhere anyway!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Peeps...


Hiya Kim! 


Seth carter said:


> im bored


Last day of Freedom, you shoulda been out doing something!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Driveby!
> It's a call week. It sux to be me.....


But we still lubs ya!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2010)

3 12's on the backside, off the weekend start days Monday!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2010)

nooooooo !!!!!!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Quacker, Keebee, bama, seth, & Jeff. Got a picther a sweet tea and lemon here on ice!.......... Your welcome to some, so come on by. The winds up good, a cool 92 degrees an pleanty a shade.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 11, 2010)

My brother and his wife had the baby today!


He's SOOOO cute!  (pix on FB)  Kinda makes me want to have another one.........































NOT!


----------



## Resica (Aug 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> My brother and his wife had the baby today!
> 
> 
> He's SOOOO cute!  (pix on FB)  Kinda makes me want to have another one.........


Your brother?


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 11, 2010)

Resica said:


> Your brother?





NO!!!!!!  My NEPHEW, you Yank!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 11, 2010)

Here's big sister and baby......and then baby......


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 11, 2010)

ahhhhhhhh....cute baby!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok, just one more....(I swear!)

Look at the smile on Sister's face!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Here's big sister and baby......and then baby......



Congrats....Auntie


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Here's big sister and baby......and then baby......



Cute chirren!!!

A/C is running, Freon and 'Stop Leak' added.....hope it works


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 11, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> ahhhhhhhh....cute baby!





jmfauver said:


> Congrats....Auntie





Jeff C. said:


> Cute chirren!!!
> 
> A/C is running, Freon and 'Stop Leak' added.....hope it works



Thanks ya'll!





Alright, hubby home.....time to cook!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Cute chirren!!!
> 
> A/C is running, Freon and 'Stop Leak' added.....hope it works



hope it does.....


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 11, 2010)

Resica said:


> Your brother?


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 11, 2010)

MoonPie said:


>



hey moonpie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey yank. I mean Mike! Pyssin all yur classes?


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> ...



​


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 11, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey yank. I mean Mike! Pyssin all yur classes?



Just remember I was born south of the Mason Dixon Line....I passing now issues but the flux capacitor garbage converter still has me stumped..


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 11, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> the flux capacitor garbage converter still has me stumped..



me too


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 11, 2010)

speaking of stumps, anyone see WJ lately?


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 11, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> me too



How ya doing tonight?


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 11, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> speaking of stumps, anyone see WJ lately?



Only in the pig for sale thread


----------



## Resica (Aug 11, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, just one more....(I swear!)
> 
> Look at the smile on Sister's face!


Cute family Yank. Congrats!! 

 





MoonPie said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2010)

evening, Babes(both kinds) and Bro's!
Man, what a day! The only good thing was a wooden boat full of sushi from Shogun for supper. Tomorrow is not looking good either!


----------



## Resica (Aug 11, 2010)

Howdy Doc.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2010)

Resica said:


> Howdy Doc.



How you doing, Res?
Not far away from the Tide and Lions squaring off in Tuscaloosa. Right now, thats the most expensive ticket there is. I looked the other night and even the bad seats are $200 or more!


----------



## Resica (Aug 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> How you doing, Res?
> Not far away from the Tide and Lions squaring off in Tuscaloosa. Right now, thats the most expensive ticket there is. I looked the other night and even the bad seats are $200 or more!



Doin well, watchin the Phillies. I hope the Lions don't get blown out, but they might.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

Evenin' Drive by, how ya'll r?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Evenin' Drive by, how ya'll r?




Does that answer your question, Hunnypot?
How hard can it be to find a pouch to fit on my gunbelt that will hold a few 22 mag cartridges? Pretty hard!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Whats gwine own???


----------



## Hankus (Aug 11, 2010)

This is for Zack Thomas a very dear friend that went home today.  for the family, they are close friends of my family.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RR7Mg0xSEQQ?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RR7Mg0xSEQQ?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2010)

im bored


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Does that answer your question, Hunnypot?
> How hard can it be to find a pouch to fit on my gunbelt that will hold a few 22 mag cartridges? Pretty hard!


I sowwy............. G'belle can't make you one?? 



Jeff C. said:


> Whats gwine own???


Waiting on my supper to heat up............. lefted over chicken & yellow rice...... 



Hankus said:


> This is for Zack Thomas a very dear friend that went home today.  for the family, they are close friends of my family.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RR7Mg0xSEQQ?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RR7Mg0xSEQQ?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


Sorry to hear that Hankus  for you  for the family & friends



Seth carter said:


> im bored



 Go to bed, you need a good nights rest!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy............. G'belle can't make you one??
> 
> 
> Waiting on my supper to heat up............. lefted over chicken & yellow rice......
> ...


naaaa


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, Babes(both kinds) and Bro's!
> Man, what a day! The only good thing was a wooden boat full of sushi from Shogun for supper. Tomorrow is not looking good either!



I sowwy.    

About the same here. I was just informed that due to unforseen circumstances surrounding THREE pregnant co-workers, I have no limit on my overtime.


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2010)

woohee...long day. a 23 cu foot freezer is a heavy freezer, and not fun to load and off load on a truck.

i hate wal mart, and everyone in it.

and i have to get up early to dog-sit.


good night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> This is for Zack Thomas a very dear friend that went home today.  for the family, they are close friends of my family.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RR7Mg0xSEQQ?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RR7Mg0xSEQQ?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



Prayers all around Hankus


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello???


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I sowwy.
> 
> About the same here. I was just informed that due to unforseen circumstances surrounding THREE pregnant co-workers, I have no limit on my overtime.



Tell them to get you some part time help till the baby factories come back!


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello???


sshhhhh!!!
We hiding....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Tell them to get you some part time help till the baby factories come back!
> 
> sshhhhh!!!
> We hiding....



From me?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello???




Hey Karen!!! I hear you are turning over a new leaf


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> From me?



Of course not!
I'm on call and trying to stay under the radar but the beeper keeps finding me.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Karen!!! I hear you are turning over a new leaf



I'm trying my best! 



rhbama3 said:


> Of course not!
> I'm on call and trying to stay under the radar but the beeper keeps finding me.



Oh. I got it now.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> From me?



heyyyyyyyy


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heyyyyyyyy



Hey Seth! Tomorrow is the first day of school for you isn't it?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 11, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Seth! Tomorrow is the first day of school for you isn't it?



yea


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Hankus said:


> This is for Zack Thomas a very dear friend that went home today.  for the family, they are close friends of my family.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RR7Mg0xSEQQ?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RR7Mg0xSEQQ?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


Sorry to hear that Hank!! For you and the family


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yea



What grade will you be in?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 11, 2010)

G'mornin y'all
Just got done with breakfast,bacon & egg sandwiches.Heading out the door to work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin y'all
> Just got done with breakfast,bacon & egg sandwiches.Heading out the door to work.



Hey stranger! Bye stranger!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Jeff R. Hey Mitch!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2010)

I gotta hit the hay. See ya'll later!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Later y'all!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin y'all
> Just got done with breakfast,bacon & egg sandwiches.Heading out the door to work.


Morning to ya Jeff!!.......Hope your night goes well!!........Try not to take a bath in the Chlorine!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Jeff R. Hey Mitch!


Hey Karen!!...........Got any plans for all that OT money Doug is bringin in??



rhbama3 said:


> I gotta hit the hay. See ya'll later!


Night Robert!!.......Same here!!....G'night folks!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 11, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey stranger! Bye stranger!


Hey Robert



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Jeff R. Hey Mitch!


Hey Karen


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Morning to ya Jeff!!.......Hope your night goes well!!........Try not to take a bath in the Chlorine!!


It ain't starting off well,Seem one of my raw water pumps won't open up and we are gonna need that one tonight.Got maint.,electrician and the IT dept. working on it now


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

Nite Yall


----------



## copecowboy84 (Aug 12, 2010)

howdy all


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2010)

mornen


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 12, 2010)

s'up Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> My brother and his wife had the baby today!



congrats, thats the best kind, the kind ya can send back home



Jeff C. said:


> Cute chirren!!!
> 
> A/C is running, Freon and 'Stop Leak' added.....hope it works



hope so too



Keebs said:


> Sorry to hear that Hankus  for you  for the family & friends





Jeff C. said:


> Prayers all around Hankus





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry to hear that Hank!! For you and the family



thanks yall


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> s'up Hankus



long day yesterday, long night, and a long day today that wll be topped off by takin my sisters dog to the vet


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 12, 2010)

morning folks....Just a few more days up here in Boston( in my best new york accent)....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 12, 2010)

Good Morning folks. Flying by to catch up. Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....Just a few more days up here in Boston( in my best new york accent)....





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good Morning folks. Flying by to catch up. Ya'll have a good day.



mornen yall




I'm off to werk


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen yall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope today is a better day


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 12, 2010)

mornin driveby off to school


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> long day yesterday, long night, and a long day today that wll be topped off by takin my sisters dog to the vet



Had to read back,...sorry to hear about your friend


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> This is for Zack Thomas a very dear friend that went home today.  for the family, they are close friends of my family.



Sorry to hear that Hankus  sent


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2010)

Good morning!
A quick cup of coffee and its time to head to da Big House....


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning!
> A quick cup of coffee and its time to head to da Big House....



mornin bama......
Friday yet?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 12, 2010)

Flyin by on my way to work. Yall have a good day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, just one more....(I swear!)
> 
> Look at the smile on Sister's face!




I just loooooooooove babies that ain't mine!




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What grade will you be in?




Leave him alone Karen!!  He's 13 and still in the 3rd grade!!




Jeff Raines said:


> Had to read back,...sorry to hear about your friend





Me too Hankus, carry on brother.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

Goooooood Mornin Drivalerrrss!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

Ya'll keep Bitter in your prayers, please! 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5203431&posted=1#post5203431


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 12, 2010)

Morning Folks

I am soooooooo ready for a day off.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Aug 12, 2010)

Mernin' y'all! Driving by. I'm trying to register for classes. I can't read on my iPhone very long. Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll keep Bitter in your prayers, please!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5203431&posted=1#post5203431





Thanks D, bad as I hate to hear it.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> I am soooooooo ready for a day off.



Douge
The puppy that you were gonna get that I kept is the best on rabbits so far
I let my young bunnies out for awhile,then let the pups out to find it.Bandit is doing the best right now,opening up on track and staying with it till rabbit is found


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Douge
> The puppy that you were gonna get that I kept is the best on rabbits so far
> I let my young bunnies out for awhile,then let the pups out to find it.Bandit is doing the best right now,opening up on track and staying with it till rabbit is found




If I ever make it up that way I'll stop in and pick him up. Our old dog was named Bandit, he was some kind of heeler/sheapard mix.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> If I ever make it up that way I'll stop in and pick him up. Our old dog was named Bandit, he was some kind of heeler/sheapard mix.



Yeah,but you won't know which one is the real bandit,If Al or Smoke don't work out I may call them bandit that day


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> I am soooooooo ready for a day off.


 I know you are!! Maybe soon 



Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Mernin' y'all! Driving by. I'm trying to register for classes. I can't read on my iPhone very long. Hope everyone has a good day!


Hey Girl, good luck, come back when ya can stay a while! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks D, bad as I hate to hear it.


 I hate it too, my heart goes out to him!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

Mornin' everyone!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I know you are!! Maybe soon
> 
> 
> Hey Girl, good luck, come back when ya can stay a while!
> ...





Just never know do we??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' everyone!!


 Mornin chief! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Just never know do we??



 nope...................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2010)

Good night/day all, I've gotta crash.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 12, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night/day all, I've gotta crash.



Well come back when you can stay longer,and you need to work on gettin the internet back on at work


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin chief!
> 
> 
> 
> nope...................




Moanin' Schweetheart!!!




Hooked On Quack said:


> Good night/day all, I've gotta crash.




G'nite/day bro!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 12, 2010)

Wal-Mart is awesome at 7:30 in the morning!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' Schweetheart!!!
> G'nite/day bro!!



 I love it when ya talk "Bogey" to me!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Wal-Mart is awesome at 7:30 in the morning!!!



Hey sista!!  I always liked it at 1:00 & 2:00 in the am when I was Christmas shopping!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Wal-Mart is awesome at 7:30 in the morning!!!


G'mornin
I usually go around 2-3 am.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey sista!!  I always liked it at 1:00 & 2:00 in the am when I was Christmas shopping!



Hello Sista!  God, it's almost that time of year again, isn't it...



Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin
> I usually go around 2-3 am.



I am not up at 2-3 am!

And good morning!


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin
> I usually go around 2-3 am.



yup thats the time to go...


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 12, 2010)

slip said:


> yup thats the time to go...



What in the world are you doing up so early!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> What in the world are you doing up so early!!!



dog sittin for someone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Wal-Mart is awesome at 7:30 in the morning!!!



Yeah...the other 2-3 'Smart' people are the only one's there



Keebs said:


> I love it when ya talk "Bogey" to me!



Dat's what I was 'Shootin' fer....reckon I did alright den!!



slip said:


> yup thats the time to go...



_Call da Bambalance....I just caught a Heart Attack......slip is UP!!!_


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 12, 2010)

slip said:


> dog sittin for someone.



When do you start your schooling again?  



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...the other 2-3 'Smart' people are the only one's there



I even got the first parking spot!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hello Sista!  God, it's almost that time of year again, isn't it...
> I am not up at 2-3 am!
> 
> And good morning!


Pear relish makes an awesome Christmas tradition gift!   (no more walmart!!)




slip said:


> dog sittin for someone.


Mornin Moppett!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...the other 2-3 'Smart' people are the only one's there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 If you folks kept up, you'd KNOW, our boy was werkin this morning!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Pear relish makes an awesome Christmas tradition gift!   (no more walmart!!)



I don't think Zander would appreciate pear relish........


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I don't think Zander would appreciate pear relish........



 It's time he learned!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

Sis #2 just stopped by on the way to Mama's, gave me a jar of home made salsa from her own mater's and a jar of blueberry pancake syrup also from her own blueberries!!  YUMMMM, can't wait to try both!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It's time he learned!!



I can hear him now....."I don't like Santa anymore...."



Keebs said:


> Sis #2 just stopped by on the way to Mama's, gave me a jar of home made salsa from her own mater's and a jar of blueberry pancake syrup also from her own blueberries!!  YUMMMM, can't wait to try both!!



Well wasn't that sweet of her!  They sound delicious!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> When do you start your schooling again?
> 
> 
> 
> I even got the first parking spot!




You don't use the Handicap spaces???



Keebs said:


> Pear relish makes an awesome Christmas tradition gift!   (no more walmart!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I knowed it.....don't make me take my 'Schweetheart' back


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You don't use the Handicap spaces???



No, my Tag expired!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No, my Tag expired!



That don't matter....all the ones I see been expired....OR....ain't even got one.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> _Call da Bambalance....I just caught a Heart Attack......slip is UP!!!_





OutFishHim said:


> When do you start your schooling again?
> 
> 
> 
> I even got the first parking spot!


when i feel like it, thats when.





Keebs said:


> Mornin Moppett!!



Mornin keebs.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That don't matter....all the ones I see been expired....OR....ain't even got one.



Well in that case!



jsullivan03 said:


>



Hey there Jay-me!  



slip said:


> when i feel like it, thats when.



Did you just sass me?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Did you just sass me?



yeah he did,get the switch after him


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey there Jay-me!



Hi!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> yeah he did,get the switch after him



I would, but me spanking teenage boys is frowned upon...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



Wassup Bud!!! Ready to stick somethin yet???



slip said:


> when i feel like it, thats when.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








OutFishHim said:


> Well in that case!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a by-product of 'Home Scoolin'


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I would, but me spanking teenage boys is frowned upon...


well heck,you can spank me then


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I would, but me spanking teenage boys is frowned upon...



I'm in my kwenties!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 12, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Hi!



There's a dinner next week, if you're free.... 



Jeff C. said:


> It's a by-product of 'Home Scoolin'







Jeff Raines said:


> well heck,you can spank me then



Wife Swap?



Jeff C. said:


> I'm in my kwenties!!



Kwenties?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I would, but me spanking teenage boys is frowned upon...



What about 28 year olds?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 12, 2010)

Good morning peoples!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> There's a dinner next week, if you're free....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kwenty.....Foty.....Sisty


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wassup Bud!!! Ready to stick somethin yet???



Yup.  I haven't been this into it in years.  Been practicing more than ever this year.  My groupings are within 3" at 40 yards with the new bow.  Actually did pre-season scouting on a few WMAs this year which I never do.  And I applied for the archery quota hunts on Sapelo and Ossabaw Islands .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I can hear him now....."I don't like Santa anymore...."
> Well wasn't that sweet of her!  They sound delicious!


 as long as he doesn't add "Aunt Kebo" in there too, I'll be ok! 
You'd love D2, she's a mess! 



Jeff C. said:


> I knowed it.....don't make me take my 'Schweetheart' back


  nnnoooooo 

Hithere sulli!! 



slip said:


> when i feel like it, thats when.
> 
> Mornin keebs.


 Boy, dunno tell me you're getting sassy wiff OFH! 
Mornin! 



OutFishHim said:


> Well in that case!
> Did you just sass me?


 Yes, yes he did! git'em! 



OutFishHim said:


> I would, but me spanking teenage boys is frowned upon...


ohboy.........................



Jeff Raines said:


> well heck,you can spank me then





jsullivan03 said:


> What about 28 year olds?



yep, knew it!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Good morning peoples!



chuckiepooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 12, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> What about 28 year olds?



28 is acceptable!



chuckb7718 said:


> Good morning peoples!



Hey stranger!  What's shakin'?



Jeff C. said:


> Kwenty.....Foty.....Sisty



You're sisty!  That's my Dad's age!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yep, knew it!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> chuckiepooo!!!!!!!!!!!



Heeyyyy Keebies!

Heeyyyy Heather!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 12, 2010)

See yous guys later!  Gotta get ready for work.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Heeyyyy Keebies!
> 
> Heeyyyy Heather!


What's up for ya today? 



OutFishHim said:


> See yous guys later!  Gotta get ready for work.....



 Later sista, have a good'un!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> See yous guys later!  Gotta get ready for work.....





Keebs said:


> What's up for ya today?
> 
> 
> 
> Later sista, have a good'un!



Bye Heather!

Not much (I hope) today.
Had a trouble call in Fitz today, but another crew got the job.
Leaves me here at the shop all by my lonesome.

Hows bout you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Good morning peoples!



Mornin Chuckles!!!



Keebs said:


> as long as he doesn't add "Aunt Kebo" in there too, I'll be ok!
> You'd love D2, she's a mess!
> 
> 
> ...




I wouldn't do that!!!



OutFishHim said:


> 28 is acceptable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NOOOOOOOOO.....35 with 18 yr old in me



OutFishHim said:


> See yous guys later!  Gotta get ready for work.....



Bye....have a good day!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hithere sulli!!



Hi!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Bye Heather!
> 
> Not much (I hope) today.
> Had a trouble call in Fitz today, but another crew got the job.
> ...



 And you didn't fight for it????


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Chuckles!!!
> Mernin Jeffrey!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > Mornin Chuckles!!!
> ...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> chuckb7718 said:
> 
> 
> > I woulda come by & brought ya a glass of sweet tea!
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you'd be cute in a hardhat!
> ...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> chuckb7718 said:
> 
> 
> > Hardhat!?!?  I don't NEED no stinkin HardHat........... my heads hard enough........... just ask a few folks on here.............. HUSH BBQBOSS............ wait a minute, where's he been lately????


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> chuckb7718 said:
> 
> 
> > Hardhat!?!?  I don't NEED no stinkin HardHat........... my heads hard enough........... just ask a few folks on here.............. HUSH BBQBOSS............ wait a minute, where's he been lately????
> ...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 12, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Doan know...I ain't seen ol Matty in a while neither.
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> chuckb7718 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 12, 2010)

Quittin time....see y'all tonight


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Quittin time....see y'all tonight



Later Jeff!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 12, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> 28 is acceptable!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 12, 2010)

Mornin folkz. It's surely amazing what a good rest'ull do.
 Plus i got a new gift ta boot.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Mornin folkz. It's surely amazing what a good rest'ull do.
> Plus i got a new gift ta boot.



  what'd ya git???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Mornin folkz. It's surely amazing what a good rest'ull do.
> Plus i got a new gift ta boot.



Afternoon HT!!



Keebs said:


> what'd ya git???



Yeah....


Alright....time to go cut some grass!!!

BTW....I miss Snowyyy!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon HT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you have grass?

i just have this weird brown crunchy stuff...



where she been?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> what'd ya git???


Hey Keebs. I got me a new Swifter. I do like it a lot. Now i can keep my place even cleaner. Yeeaaah.



Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon HT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Hey Jeff, doing great. Checking back in afore i check out for work time. Gonna be a nother busy one today/nite.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> BTW....I miss Snowyyy!!!





slip said:


> where she been?


She's been moving & still job hunting! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Keebs. I got me a new Swifter. I do like it a lot. Now i can keep my place even cleaner. Yeeaaah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 can ya come give a demo at my place?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

slip said:


> you have grass?
> 
> i just have this weird brown crunchy stuff...
> 
> ...



Purty much the same here slip....haven't cut it in a while. Weed tops stickin up.....the lawn itself is Crispy:

She moved....and just hasn't been on much since



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Keebs. I got me a new Swifter. I do like it a lot. Now i can keep my place even cleaner. Yeeaaah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just bought it cause of that song didn you

Have a good'un Craig!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Alright....time to go cut some grass!!!




At least you don't have to cut grass all that often.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> At least you don't have to cut grass all that often.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 12, 2010)

Another day is done (ok, almost!)


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Another day is done (ok, almost!)




Yayyyyyyy!!!! for you


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 12, 2010)

jeez......what a day.  gonna be  a lot of  tonight.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 12, 2010)

Afternoon folks..  Ya'll behaveing in here..???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 12, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks..  Ya'll behaveing in here..???



Always!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 12, 2010)

evening all..1 more day of class then the flight home on Saturday....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2010)

finally home! Another long day, made even worse by going 10 hours without a smoke. I made it though, and didn't strangle a single co-worker!
Time for some BBQ and a Mountain Dew.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> finally home! Another long day, made even worse by going 10 hours without a smoke. I made it though, and didn't strangle a single co-worker!
> Time for some BBQ and a Mountain Dew.



so your saying it's time for DQ...sorry bamma I had to


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> so your saying it's time for DQ...sorry bamma I had to



DQ?


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> DQ?



must be a younger crowds joke


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 12, 2010)

Afternoon y'all


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2010)

lawd why is it SO HOT


im going to go dig a well and live in it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> evening all..1 more day of class then the flight home on Saturday....



Evenin' !!!  Soak it up...



rhbama3 said:


> finally home! Another long day, made even worse by going 10 hours without a smoke. I made it though, and didn't strangle a single co-worker!
> Time for some BBQ and a Mountain Dew.




Whewww...that would've been tough!!! Glad you got through it OK



rhbama3 said:


> DQ?



Me too 



MoonPie said:


> Afternoon y'all



Evenin Moonie!! Why the  ???



slip said:


> lawd why is it SO HOT
> 
> 
> im going to go dig a well and live in it.





Yeah....I had the sprinkler on tryin to save some grass I sprigged. It would be dry by the time it got back around Come on rain!!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> evening all..1 more day of class then the flight home on Saturday....



Good! Leave that place. We want ya back. 



rhbama3 said:


> finally home! Another long day, made even worse by going 10 hours without a smoke. I made it though, and didn't strangle a single co-worker!
> Time for some BBQ and a Mountain Dew.



Were ya mean wit um?


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Moonie!! Why the  ???



thats wavin at ya, ain't it  still gettin educated on what smilies mean.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> thats wavin at ya, ain't it  still gettin educated on what smilies mean.........





Oh....well I got my application in for smiley MOD, ain't heard nuttin yet though....Keebs is still tryin to learn me too


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh....well I got my application in for smiley MOD, ain't heard nuttin yet though....Keebs is still tryin to learn me too



Well anyway, think you might be intrested in supper.  Thai Chicken, rice, & cuke salad.  Have copied yur baked rice recipe... sounds good and will try it soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Good! Leave that place. We want ya back.
> 
> 
> 
> Were ya mean wit um?



Didn't have to be. I could smell the fear.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' !!!  Soak it up...




I will enjoy it.The weather is only in the low 80's for highs



MoonPie said:


> Good! Leave that place. We want ya back.



I will leave it at 6am on Saturday and be in Charlotte by 11am,sit there until 1pm and be in Augusta by 2pm,then I get the list that has piled up for a week


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2010)

Time for  a  ROOTBEER FLOAT


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 12, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Time for  a  ROOTBEER FLOAT



Can I get mine w/ a cherry coke and cherry ice cream Please


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Can I get mine w/ a cherry coke and cherry ice cream Please


 

For you  sure.........  anything you'd like with it say maybe a cherry cupcake?


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 12, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> For you  sure.........  anything you'd like with it say maybe a cherry cupcake?



Nope I be good to go now...Thank Ya...of course some of your cooler weather would be nice once I get back to GA


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Well anyway, think you might be intrested in supper.  Thai Chicken, rice, & cuke salad.  Have copied yur baked rice recipe... sounds good and will try it soon.




MMMMMMMMM....sounds mighty good. You will like that rice prepared that way!!



rhbama3 said:


> Didn't have to be. I could smell the fear.



What did you eat last nite???? You sure that was Fear



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Time for  a  ROOTBEER FLOAT




Dang.....my son drank the last one last nite!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang.....my son drank the last one last nite!!!



Ya better go get some more


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey y'all!

Never let a buggy land on your toe.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Never let a buggy land on your toe.


Clarification, please.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2010)

What kind of buggy? Mule drawn quail huntin` buggy? Dune buggy? Mud buggy? Shoppin` buggy? 


Oh, howdy! Hope your toe ain`t hurt too bad?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Clarification, please.




Well, I was putting Carters car seat in the car and it somehow grabbed my shirt and wouldn't let go. So I let go of the buggy to untangle myself and the buggy started to roll away. I I took off with the car seat still clinging to me (Carter is in the car seat) and snatched the buggy and it somehow landed on my toe.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What kind of buggy? Mule drawn quail huntin` buggy? Dune buggy? Mud buggy? Shoppin` buggy?
> 
> 
> Oh, howdy! Hope your toe ain`t hurt too bad?



It was a shopping buggy.

Other than being a little purple and a little swollen, my toe is fine.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Well, I was putting Carters car seat in the car and it somehow grabbed my shirt and wouldn't let go. So I let go of the buggy to untangle myself and the buggy started to roll away. I I took off with the car seat still clinging to me (Carter is in the car seat) and snatched the buggy and it somehow landed on my toe.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It was a shopping buggy.
> 
> Other than being a little purple and a little swollen, my toe is fine.



So....... as you were tangling yourself up in the Carters car seat, the shopping buggy tried to escape, you grabbed it and it attacked your toe? Is that right? 

Just messing with ya, Karen. Getting a toe hammered hurts! Put some ice on it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry Karen. If you will send 243Savage a PM, he will find the culprit, and drive his Jeep over it multiple times, and it will trouble you no more. He takes great pride in doin` stuff like this.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> So....... as you were tangling yourself up in the Carters car seat, the shopping buggy tried to escape, you grabbed it and it attacked your toe? Is that right?
> 
> Just messing with ya, Karen. Getting a toe hammered hurts! Put some ice on it.



Yep. That's how it went! 



Nicodemus said:


> Sorry Karen. If you will send 243Savage a PM, he will find the culprit, and drive his Jeep over it multiple times, and it will trouble you no more. He takes great pride in doin` stuff like this.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Had to read back,...sorry to hear about your friend





MoonPie said:


> Sorry to hear that Hankus  sent





Hooked On Quack said:


> Me too Hankus, carry on brother.




thanks yall





OutFishHim said:


> I would, but me spanking teenage boys is frowned upon...



wait fer it


wait fer it



Jeff Raines said:


> well heck,you can spank me then





Jeff C. said:


> I'm in my kwenties!!





jsullivan03 said:


> What about 28 year olds?



and put me rite here in line 



jsullivan03 said:


> jeez......what a day.  gonna be  a lot of  tonight.



agreed  



rhbama3 said:


> finally home! Another long day, made even worse by going 10 hours without a smoke. I made it though, and didn't strangle a single co-worker!
> Time for some BBQ and a Mountain Dew.



thats good bamer, mebbe it will help ya cut down; if nothing else it is a good excuse to go postal 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Never let a buggy land on your toe.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It was a shopping buggy.
> 
> Other than being a little purple and a little swollen, my toe is fine.



OUCH  does the whole fresh household need a chapperone


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2010)

Pretty impressive MMQ there, Beerkus!
That makes me miss Snowbabe.... 
I can't believe how many Drivelers have posted in the Political Forum lately!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

Is this the best yall can do in 2 hrs??? Used to walk away for about an hour and there'd be 2-3 more pages added.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Is this the best yall can do in 2 hrs??? Used to walk away for about an hour and there'd be 2-3 more pages added.



Ain't many peeps here tonight, Jeffy.
I'm about to call it a night too. Been a long day!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Pretty impressive MMQ there, Beerkus!
> That makes me miss Snowbabe....
> I can't believe how many Drivelers have posted in the Political Forum lately!





Jeff C. said:


> Is this the best yall can do in 2 hrs??? Used to walk away for about an hour and there'd be 2-3 more pages added.



hey bamer
hey JeffC ---I'm listenin to Mike Ness; I'd post it but bamer dont like it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ain't many peeps here tonight, Jeffy.
> I'm about to call it a night too. Been a long day!



Yessir....I imagine it was with the new rule...it has been very slow round here. Sleep well!!!



Hankus said:


> hey bamer
> hey JeffC ---I'm listenin to Mike Ness; I'd post it but bamer dont like it



Howdy doo Hankus....started to post one fer you last nite, but changed my mind with what you had goin on>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir....I imagine it was with the new rule...it has been very slow round here. Sleep well!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy doo Hankus....started to post one fer you last nite, but changed my mind with what you had goin on>



rule 

post it now then


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey again. I'm waiting on Jersey Shore to come on.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey again. I'm waiting on Jersey Shore to come on.



well hold yer breath


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well hold yer breath


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



jus wondered the lite headed part of if it would take yer mind off the toe

wait wait let me see yer finger


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 12, 2010)

There is supposed to be a meteor shower tonight.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> There is supposed to be a meteor shower tonight.



 so I done took my weekly shower and wat kinda water is meteor water anyways


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It was a shopping buggy.
> 
> Other than being a little purple and a little swollen, my toe is fine.


 


Nicodemus said:


> Sorry Karen. If you will send 243Savage a PM, he will find the culprit, and drive his Jeep over it multiple times, and it will trouble you no more. He takes great pride in doin` stuff like this.


 
Beat me to it Nic 243 is the shoppin cart king when it come to gettin revenge  well at least that's what I've heard  

Hey what ya think of my Co-Pilot


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 12, 2010)

Show is on. Y'all have a good night.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Show is on. Y'all have a good night.



nite lady


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hey what ya think of my Co-Pilot



 wish mine would ride like that, but he wants to drive


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wish mine would ride like that, but he wants to drive


 

Hank the way he's growin he won't fit there much longer  Oh and the ole sayin move your feet lose your seat aplies when I get back in


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Hank the way he's growin he won't fit there much longer  Oh and the ole sayin move your feet lose your seat aplies when I get back in



dependin on which dog its between 60-90lbs of dog, and they bleve in the move ya loose rule


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 12, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dependin on which dog its between 60-90lbs of dog, and they bleve in the move ya loose rule


 

Macey at around 90  has given in to Chase at 30 where he wants to be pretty much wins


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Macey at around 90  has given in to Chase at 30 where he wants to be pretty much wins





Howdy Mike, it`s been a while.


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 12, 2010)

Evenin' folks!

How is everybody??


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 12, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Evenin' folks!
> 
> How is everybody??


Hey Benji, hows you?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 13, 2010)

It's a good day...for me to whoop somebodies a.. tail.

Not only do I have a crick in my neck,but I just had to stand in line at walmart for 25 minutes behind a family with WIC


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Benji, hows you?


Doin' good. Just got done cleaning all the guns again and sharpening all the hunting knives. I am sooooo ready for deer season to get here.


Jeff Raines said:


> It's a good day...for me to whoop somebodies a.. tail.
> 
> Not only do I have a crick in my neck,but I just had to stand in line at walmart for 25 minutes behind a family with WIC


Did they have to put stuff back or check everything that they had and tell the cashier not to ring it up with that load?

I had one go up pay for her groceries then try to buy a case of beer. The woman had the nerve to ask if she could borrow a dollar to pay for the beer. All I know is that she better be glad I had my son with me.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Did they have to put stuff back or check everything that they had and tell the cashier not to ring it up with that load?
> 
> I had one go up pay for her groceries then try to buy a case of beer. The woman had the nerve to ask if she could borrow a dollar to pay for the beer. All I know is that she better be glad I had my son with me.



Yep,had to put some stuff back that wasn't on the list.Del Monte fruit in a can
They were buying a bunch of fresh fruit too,but they had several different wic checks,they'd go over by a couple dollars,then have to take that fruit out and try it on the next wic check


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's a good day...for me to whoop somebodies a.. tail.
> 
> Not only do I have a crick in my neck,but I just had to stand in line at walmart for 25 minutes behind a family with WIC


Man that galls me to no end too.
Other than that hows you Jeff?



Benji314 said:


> Doin' good. Just got done cleaning all the guns again and sharpening all the hunting knives. I am sooooo ready for deer season to get here.
> 
> Did they have to put stuff back or check everything that they had and tell the cashier not to ring it up with that load?
> 
> I had one go up pay for her groceries then try to buy a case of beer. The woman had the nerve to ask if she could borrow a dollar to pay for the beer. All I know is that she better be glad I had my son with me.


 Yep got all my guns clean an all ready too. I need to take my daughter to the range for a little more training, she'll be ready.


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Man that galls me to no end too.
> Other than that hows you Jeff?
> 
> Yep got all my guns clean an all ready too. I need to take my daughter to the range for a little more training, she'll be ready.


Same here. The wife and the oldest want to try it this year so I'm taking them out and getting them used to the gun. Both can shoot but they have never shot this gun.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Man that galls me to no end too.
> Other than that hows you Jeff?
> 
> Yep got all my guns clean an all ready too. I need to take my daughter to the range for a little more training, she'll be ready.



If it weren't for the crick,I'd be doing great.Just have to turn my whole body instead of my head


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Same here. The wife and the oldest want to try it this year so I'm taking them out and getting them used to the gun. Both can shoot but they have never shot this gun.


Are you in the same club as last year?


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Are you in the same club as last year?



Yup. We are down to 6 members only for 350 acres. Cost a little more but worth it. Jumped a big boy a couple weeks back. Plan on looking for him later.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Yup. We are down to 6 members only for 350 acres. Cost a little more but worth it. Jumped a big boy a couple weeks back. Plan on looking for him later.


I was over there a couple weeks ago for a wedding at that first house near the boundry of your club. Family friend. I remembered how close i was in that stand i was in. Small world huh?


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I was over there a couple weeks ago for a wedding at that first house near the boundry of your club. Family friend. I remembered how close i was in that stand i was in. Small world huh?



Very! Hope they spoke good of us. We are rather quiet back there. The old guys hardly, if ever, shoot anything. I think they go just to get out of the house.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 13, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Very! Hope they spoke good of us. We are rather quiet back there. The old guys hardly, if ever, shoot anything. I think they go just to get out of the house.


Oh yeah, they cool. Wish i lived in that area. Folks are great an it's so quiet at night. Man that's a drive fo me to get to work though.


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 13, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Oh yeah, they cool. Wish i lived in that area. Folks are great an it's so quiet at night. Man that's a drive fo me to get to work though.



Same here but it would be worth it to me. I love it out there.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 13, 2010)

Well,..... long hot busy shift. Yak sack time is on the horizion.  Cool down time is complete. Ya'll be good. Nite


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 13, 2010)

HelloHelloHello


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> HelloHelloHello



Quit yer yellin,ain't nobody here but me


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Quit yer yellin,ain't nobody here but me



What up Jeff

Got a call about 1:30 this morning. Tried to talk the new guy thru it, but that didn't turn work. Got in here about 3 and fixed it in 2min. Told him to go on home and get back in as soon as he could. looks like I might get to start my weekend a little eirly.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 13, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Jeff
> 
> Got a call about 1:30 this morning. Tried to talk the new guy thru it, but that didn't turn work. Got in here about 3 and fixed it in 2min. Told him to go on home and get back in as soon as he could. looks like I might get to start my weekend a little eirly.



You been there since 3 and just now drivlinI had to call our maint. in this morn.Stopped one of my pumps and the shaft started spinning backwards.But,wouldn't ya know it,by the time he got in,it stopped


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 13, 2010)

Morning all...time for a few pills and back to bed!


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> You been there since 3 and just now drivlinI had to call our maint. in this morn.Stopped one of my pumps and the shaft started spinning backwards.But,wouldn't ya know it,by the time he got in,it stopped




Hope he at least gets call-in pay.


Ya I know, sorry dude. Had to give a little training then a little bull pooping with ol boy I use to be on shift with. Now doing my best to stay awoke. It was after 11 when I got to sleep Tanner and I went out last night and watched the light show in the sky.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 13, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all...time for a few pills and back to bed!


pitiful


dougefresh said:


> Hope he at least gets call-in pay.
> 
> 
> Ya I know, sorry dude. Had to give a little training then a little bull pooping with ol boy I use to be on shift with. Now doing my best to stay awoke. It was after 11 when I got to sleep Tanner and I went out last night and watched the light show in the sky.



Oh yeah,he started getting paid when he answered the phone.He even brought biscuits in for us.
I went out around 3 and watched the sky,but only seen 1


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2010)

HEY



BYE


----------



## dougefresh (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> pitiful
> 
> 
> Oh yeah,he started getting paid when he answered the phone.He even brought biscuits in for us.
> I went out around 3 and watched the sky,but only seen 1



I wish it was like that for us. $25 + time served.


We rode out to our peacan orchard and sat on the 4wheeler for about 30min and counted 8. There was a double side by side that was real cool.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2010)

Morning peeps!
You can tell it was the first day of school here. Walked outside and all the mom's and kids were yelling up and down the block!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning peeps!
> You can tell it was the first day of school here. Walked outside and all the mom's and kids were yelling up and down the block!



mornin Robert


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2010)

Benadryl kicking in, gotta pull one more 12 hr shift tonight, then start days on Monday!!


Ohhhhh, and good morning friends and not so close neighbors!!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 13, 2010)

morning all.....Last day of class!!!!!then the long day of flights tomorrow and then I can get some real tea


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 13, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2010)

Moanin' Fellers!!! No real news here......gotta finish cuttin' grass


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> mornin Robert


Hey, Jeff! Where you been hiding? 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Benadryl kicking in, gotta pull one more 12 hr shift tonight, then start days on Monday!!
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh, and good morning friends and not so close neighbors!!


Benadryl? You got the sneezies? 



jmfauver said:


> morning all.....Last day of class!!!!!then the long day of flights tomorrow and then I can get some real tea


safe jouney home, Mike!


jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Folks!


Hey, Sulli!

About time to head to work. Man, it feels good out there! Wish i was sitting in a treestand.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' Fellers!!! No real news here......gotta finish cuttin' grass



You ever consider starting a grass smokin...er uh grass cutting biz??


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You ever consider starting a grass smokin...er uh grass cutting biz??




It's been burnin'up like crazy round here lately.....I'd go out of bidness


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Jeff! Where you been hiding?
> .



I been stawkin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2010)

Drive-by on da lawnmower!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 13, 2010)

Heeeeeeyyyyyyyy yyooouuuuuu ddrrrriiiiiibbbbbbbbbbbllleerrrrssssssssssss!!!!!!!! Mornin


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Drive-by on da lawnmower!!!


how can you type and hold beer at the same time?


YaraG. said:


> Heeeeeeyyyyyyyy yyooouuuuuu ddrrrriiiiiibbbbbbbbbbbllleerrrrssssssssssss!!!!!!!! Mornin



yeah baby,but it's my evenin time


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Drive-by on da lawnmower!!!










Have fun with ur never ending chore!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> how can you type and hold beer at the same time?
> 
> 
> yeah baby,but it's my evenin time



Then you should be in bed mister!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Then you should be in bed mister!!!



will be soon,get off work at noon,...gettin sleepy and hungry


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

<img style="visibility:hidden;width:0px;height:0px;" border=0 width=0 height=0 src="http://counters.gigya.com/wildfire/IMP/CXNID=2000002.11NXC/bT*xJmx*PTEyODE3MTE1MjU3ODEmcHQ9MTI4MTcxMTUyNzcwMyZwPTg3NTkxJmQ9Y29tbWVudHMtY29kZWJveCZnPTE=.gif" /><p><br>Comments and Graphics - Layouts - Photobucket</p>


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 13, 2010)

Not for me keebs,got 1 more night


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Drive-by on da lawnmower!!!


 You're gonna be in truble.......... cutting dead grass............. ain't that a crime??? 



YaraG. said:


> Heeeeeeyyyyyyyy yyooouuuuuu ddrrrriiiiiibbbbbbbbbbbllleerrrrssssssssssss!!!!!!!! Mornin



  Hey JurzzGaGirl!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 13, 2010)

well the pills wore off....I'm awake again!   pitiful!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Not for me keebs,got 1 more night



Sorry darlin', I'll try to post ya one up tomorrow, K?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> well the pills wore off....I'm awake again!   pitiful!



Then take the yellow ones & you won't have to worry 'bout falling back asleep!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 13, 2010)

morning Kebs, Jeff, Yara, JSully, and Jeff C and and and...did I miss anybody?   morning all.   It's FRIDAY!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Then take the yellow ones & you won't have to worry 'bout falling back asleep!



It's those pink/red combo's ya gotta watch.   The greens and blues are pretty good...the tiny white round ones though...they'll kick some butt.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 13, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> morning Kebs, Jeff, Yara, JSully, and Jeff C and and and...did I miss anybody?   morning all.   It's FRIDAY!!!


Mornin ....


Keebs said:


> You're gonna be in truble.......... cutting dead grass............. ain't that a crime???
> 
> 
> 
> Hey JurzzGaGirl!!



Lmbo... mornin purty one... got cafe?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> It's those pink/red combo's ya gotta watch.   The greens and blues are pretty good...the tiny white round ones though...they'll kick some butt.



what color are the ludes nowadays??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 13, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> morning Kebs, Jeff, Yara, JSully, and Jeff C and and and...did I miss anybody?   morning all.   It's FRIDAY!!!



g'mornin again


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin ....
> 
> 
> Lmbo... mornin purty one... got cafe?



Just finishing my last drop, gonna change to sweet tea in just a bit, gotta go pick up the food for the board meeting............... 
You & the kids getting settled in ok?


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 13, 2010)

Well folks I'm off... I'm sick of lookin raggedy and need to find my hairdresser.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Just finishing my last drop, gonna change to sweet tea in just a bit, gotta go pick up the food for the board meeting...............
> You & the kids getting settled in ok?



The movers broke my fav table, gave away my pots, pans, dishes, and god only knows what else. On the other hand we are great. Look on FB.... My son caught his first shark.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> The movers broke my fav table, gave away my pots, pans, dishes, and god only knows what else. On the other hand we are great. Look on FB.... My son caught his first shark.



Lawyers better be doing right by you after all that!! 
I'll go check it out!!  Tell'em congrats!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 13, 2010)

Relief is here,time to make a pump change and get outta here.
Y'all have a great day and c'ya tonight


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Relief is here,time to make a pump change and get outta here.
> Y'all have a great day and c'ya tonight



see ya JeffR


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> View attachment 549121



made it too hot again huh


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> made it too hot again huh



Naahhh, that's normal for him..................


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Naahhh, that's normal for him..................


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 13, 2010)

Why morning folks. No relief here suppose to get up to 90 today then close to a 100 for a week. Thought about getting out and doing something in the yard early this morning then saw it's FRIDAY THE 13Th so think I need to just stay hid instead


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


>






LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Why morning folks. No relief here suppose to get up to 90 today then close to a 100 for a week. Thought about getting out and doing something in the yard early this morning then saw it's FRIDAY THE 13Th so think I need to just stay hid instead



Shooot, you must not have luck like me, today be my GOOD DAY!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy friday everyone!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Happy friday everyone!!!


Hey SGG!!  Man, have you tried the chicken from Taylor's???  Got that for the meeting today, not too bad!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey SGG!!  Man, have you tried the chicken from Taylor's???  Got that for the meeting today, not too bad!!



Hey Keebs!!

Nope, never had it. Might have to try it one day!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Keebs!!
> 
> Nope, never had it. Might have to try it one day!



Boss said he really liked it so we decided to get that for the lunch today, it isn't the same chicken that is on their buffet line (I have not been in there in years now, lot of changes!) got me & "her" some hot wings too, they were pretty good too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2010)

Afternoon driveby!
Hey Keebbaby and Saltlicker with the broke toe!
Hope ya'll are having a good day so far! BBL!


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 13, 2010)

buncha low lifes.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon driveby!
> Hey Keebbaby and Saltlicker with the broke toe!
> Hope ya'll are having a good day so far! BBL!


Can't complain, every minute takes it closer to clock out time for me!!  



Bitteroot said:


> buncha low lifes.....


 whut's that make you, mid lifer???


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Can't complain, every minute takes it closer to clock out time for me!!
> 
> 
> whut's that make you, mid lifer???




YUP..... miss you guys... just thought I'd stop by and give a shout out.. Long day...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> YUP..... miss you guys... just thought I'd stop by and give a shout out.. Long day...



lowlife, hilife, it don't matter, we luvs our Bitter!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Boss said he really liked it so we decided to get that for the lunch today, it isn't the same chicken that is on their buffet line (I have not been in there in years now, lot of changes!) got me & "her" some hot wings too, they were pretty good too!



Yeah I heard about the changes!!!



rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon driveby!
> Hey Keebbaby and Saltlicker with the broke toe!
> Hope ya'll are having a good day so far! BBL!





I don't have a broke toe. You have a good day!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I don't have a broke toe. You have a good day!!!


 
So what is broke?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So what is broke?



I heard either a baby car seat or a shopping cart.......... it all got jumbled...................     
HEY SHUGGUUUMMMSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2010)

Folks, it just got rough lookin` here. Thunder is forevermore boomin`.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2010)

Rain and wind just started, hard. And I`m walkin` out the door, to head to town. Right in the midst of it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Rain and wind just started, hard. And I`m walkin` out the door, to head to town. Right in the midst of it.



That is some more wicked looking clouds there, Nic!! 
Awesome capture though!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So what is broke?




Nothing that I know of. Car seat, buggy, toe and shirt are all okay.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2010)

Unreal....the driveler is the 16th thread down, not including the sticky's

Headin' to da shower....covered in dust and dirt from mowing the dry, burnt grass.

Y'all have a good'un!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Unreal....the driveler is the 16th thread down, not including the sticky's
> 
> Headin' to da shower....covered in dust and dirt from mowing the dry, burnt grass.
> 
> Y'all have a good'un!!!



pickchures??????


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> pickchures??????


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 13, 2010)

IDJITS!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 13, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> IDJITS!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>


 Hey, you better watch who you whippin boy............ who's crayons did YOU steal today??? 



jsullivan03 said:


> IDJITS!



 but luvable just the same!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Aug 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> but luvable just the same!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, you better watch who you whippin boy............ who's crayons did YOU steal today???
> 
> 
> 
> but luvable just the same!



no crayons


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2010)

7 days before i can kill sumpin' again.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, you better watch who you whippin boy............ who's crayons did YOU steal today???
> 
> 
> 
> but luvable just the same!






He don't steal 'em, just eats 'em . . .


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He don't steal 'em, just eats 'em . . .



Reab!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Reab!



OFHbabe!!! 
Did the Z-man get up on time for the first day of school? My daughter was going nuts this morning running around the house!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 13, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> OFHbabe!!!
> Did the Z-man get up on time for the first day of school? My daughter was going nuts this morning running around the house!



Hey Robert!  Yes, he did!  We started on August 2nd....we just finished our second week....


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!



House to yourself?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 13, 2010)

So im sitting here drawing out a little diagram for the various fittings i need for some plumbing i need to do.  Well you know you have it bad when you label your water supplies "Hot" & "Colt".   

I started proofing it and saw "Colt" on there 3 different times.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> House to yourself?



Well, if it is, that makes two of us! 
Except i got this stoopid beeper!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> House to yourself?



No!


----------



## slip (Aug 13, 2010)

just pulled about 20-25 pounds of sweet tater...


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So im sitting here drawing out a little diagram for the various fittings i need for some plumbing i need to do.  Well you know you have it bad when you label your water supplies "Hot" & "Colt".
> 
> I started proofing it and saw "Colt" on there 3 different times.



Or maybe too many Colts have impaired you...



rhbama3 said:


> Well, if it is, that makes two of us!
> Except i got this stoopid beeper!



Turn it off..



BBQBOSS said:


> No!







slip said:


> just pulled about 20-25 pounds of sweet tater...



That's a lot of tators....whatcha going to make with them?


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Frank.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Reab!



Rgggggg!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 13, 2010)

Quack-  I need a foot massage.. Can you hook a brotha up?!?!?!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 13, 2010)

Frank- wanna go to Viva... answer yo phone boi


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Or maybe too many Colts have impaired you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To many Colt 45's make ya shoot sideways!


----------



## slip (Aug 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Quack-  I need a foot massage.. Can you hook a brotha up?!?!?!


i asked the same thing all turkey season.


OutFishHim said:


> That's a lot of tators....whatcha going to make with them?



heck if i know...i just grow em.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Reab!



Rehab


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2010)

slip said:


> i asked the same thing all turkey season.
> 
> 
> heck if i know...i just grow em.


If you lived closer i'd take about 6 to eat and the rest would be hog bait!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If you lived closer i'd take about 6 to eat and the rest would be hog bait!



when you gonna take me hawg huntin?????


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 13, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rgggggg!!



I was getting ready for work this morning when you rang....



BBQBOSS said:


> To many Colt 45's make ya shoot sideways!





Hey, I'm working on your side of town in 2 weeks...



slip said:


> i asked the same thing all turkey season.
> 
> 
> heck if i know...i just grow em.



Want me to hook you up with my Asian Foot Rubber?


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 13, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Rehab



Nope Reab....pronounced "Reeb"......if you were dyslectic, you'd understand....


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey bama!
Hey Boss!

How y'all?


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 13, 2010)

My mountains are blue!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> when you gonna take me hawg huntin?????



I didn't know you wanted to go! 
We're prolly hunting next weekend and that will be it for the summer.
I do have a vacuum packed 20 poundish whole piglet vacuum packed in the freezer. I was thinking if you go to FPG he might fit in your smoker!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Hey bama!
> Hey Boss!
> 
> How y'all?


What up, Alabamy?



OutFishHim said:


> My mountains are blue!


body paint?


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> body paint?



Tastes like Blueberry!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Tastes like Blueberry!



thinking....... thinking......... okay. I'm good.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> thinking....... thinking......... okay. I'm good.


----------



## feifler75 (Aug 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Frank- wanna go to Viva... answer yo phone boi



Would have loved to went out with you guys but watching the boys tonight. Kidless tomorrow though


----------



## slip (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2010)

slip said:


>



I guess everybody left to go eat supper.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 13, 2010)

feifler75 said:


> Would have loved to went out with you guys but watching the boys tonight. Kidless tomorrow though



sweet... lets go to bikini beach or tilted kilt.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 13, 2010)

Why is it that no matter how careful you are, you always get (in this case) JB weld on your arms, fingers, floor, other things laying around in the garage, etc...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 13, 2010)

hmmmmm


----------



## slip (Aug 13, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why is it that no matter how careful you are, you always get (in this case) JB weld on your arms, fingers, floor, other things laying around in the garage, etc...



careful what you scratch


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess everybody left to go eat supper.


Nope grabbed a bite to eat on the way home this evening!! Tag is gone to the football scrimmage/game in Swainsboro!! So I am home alone tonite!!.................Got the foodplots sprayed with Roundup!!.......They should be ready for the no-till drill come mid September


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 13, 2010)

slip said:


> careful what you scratch



Too late... im typing one handed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I didn't know you wanted to go!
> We're prolly hunting next weekend and that will be it for the summer.
> I do have a vacuum packed 20 poundish whole piglet vacuum packed in the freezer. I was thinking if you go to FPG he might fit in your smoker!





BBQBOSS said:


> Too late... im typing one handed.



Did you see my earlier post, Matt?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 13, 2010)

what is this strange fluid fallin from the sky


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what is this strange fluid fallin from the sky




You're drooling again aren't ya?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You're drooling again aren't ya?



no i think its rainin


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You're drooling again aren't ya?



Hey Bugsy!!! 
Hope your day went well. Should get off in time Monday to go check everything out!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what is this strange fluid fallin from the sky


Your spelling is getting much better Seth!!......I guess being back in school is already having a positive effect!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> how can you type and hold beer at the same time?



pratice



Bitteroot said:


> buncha low lifes.....



probly, but I been called worse



jsullivan03 said:


> IDJITS!







BBQBOSS said:


> To many Colt 45's make ya shoot sideways!



 



MoonPie said:


> Rehab



nope, if I posted some of their songs here I would get a anklet 



OutFishHim said:


> My mountains are blue!



I'm the coors light cowboy 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nope grabbed a bite to eat on the way home this evening!! Tag is gone to the football scrimmage/game in Swainsboro!! So I am home alone tonite!!.................Got the foodplots sprayed with Roundup!!.......They should be ready for the no-till drill come mid September







BBQBOSS said:


> Too late... im typing one handed.







turtlebug said:


> You're drooling again aren't ya?









and evenin to the rest of yall


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Bugsy!!!
> Hope your day went well. Should get off in time Monday to go check everything out!



Hellow my sweetheart hunka-hunka-burning-lubbins Wobbert-Woo    


It went.... we'll say that.  


I got Fishbait cruising his pooter for some new flashy rims for my Rancher.   


He's still putting me off about the pink camo decals.  

I wanna bling it out, starting with the Platoons.


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 13, 2010)

GO CATS


Bring it home boys. 

End of the 3rd, Valdosta 21 - Ware County 7


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> pratice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evening Hank!!


Robert you gonna be at Big Jims shoot?? 8/21-22nd........I've got a couple of jars of F.R.O.G. Jam you were supposed to get at Blast, but you were gone before I got there


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Hank!!



been a whale ofa week,and it aint over yet so I'm puttin it on rite now


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> been a whale ofa week,and it aint over yet so I'm puttin it on rite now



Puttin what on? Your SpongeBob Jammies?       



I wish this game would hurry up so I can go to bed.  

But I dont' want em to rush it and lose.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Puttin what on? Your SpongeBob Jammies?



nope they done come OFF


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> GO CATS
> 
> 
> Bring it home boys.
> ...


Text from Tag Game called for lightning WACO 28......Swainsboro 14



Hankus said:


> been a whale ofa week,and it aint over yet so I'm puttin it on rite now


Had one of them weeks myself!!.......Safety auditor in the plant on Wednesday!!........downhill from there


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nope they done come OFF





  


I can tell Quack isn't around for you to say that.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I can tell Quack isn't around for you to say that.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

Whooo-Hoooo, Irwin won, Irwin won!! 

Hey Ya'LL!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Had one of them weeks myself!!.......Safety auditor in the plant on Wednesday!!........downhill from there



lost a friend of mine Wednesday afetrnoon, with the funeral tomorrow

and

my ole dog is spendin her second night at the vet

so I aint havin what you mite call a good week



turtlebug said:


> I can tell Quack isn't around for you to say that.



I didn't see him 



RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Yuck it up 








Hey Rutt since ya mentioned Blackberry Smoke I hunted up Good One Comin On fer ya   

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cOuTV6eF1-U?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cOuTV6eF1-U?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Whooo-Hoooo, Irwin won, Irwin won!!
> 
> Hey Ya'LL!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hellow my sweetheart hunka-hunka-burning-lubbins Wobbert-Woo
> 
> 
> It went.... we'll say that.
> ...


Pink is a nice color, but it stands out in the woods. I wanna get the camo tape stuff and put it on mine. Speaking of mine, i need to get some info about my Bayou220 and get that hog maiming hubby of yours to confirm the right gas gauge, needle valve, filters, and whatever else i need to maintain my 4-wheeler. 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Hank!!
> 
> 
> Robert you gonna be at Big Jims shoot?? 8/21-22nd........I've got a couple of jars of F.R.O.G. Jam you were supposed to get at Blast, but you were gone before I got there


I expect i MAY make an appearance at some point. The hog hunting urge is strong. I wanna kill two with one shot from my crossbow. 


Hankus said:


> been a whale ofa week,and it aint over yet so I'm puttin it on rite now


yep, it has, Beerkus. I just gotta survive till 7am Monday morning and then i'll be off call!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 13, 2010)

WOOT WOOT!  


Valdosta 27
Ware County 7


FINAL!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yep, it has, Beerkus. I just gotta survive till 7am Monday morning and then i'll be off call!







turtlebug said:


> WOOT WOOT!
> 
> 
> Valdosta 27
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> lost a friend of mine Wednesday afetrnoon, with the funeral tomorrow
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Heard about yo friend



Keebs said:


> Whooo-Hoooo, Irwin won, Irwin won!!
> 
> Hey Ya'LL!!!


Hey Darlin!!



rhbama3 said:


> I expect i MAY make an appearance at some point. The hog hunting urge is strong. I wanna kill two with one shot from my crossbow.


I'm going to try and be there Saturday.......If not then there is always FPG!!


----------



## turtlebug (Aug 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Pink is a nice color, but it stands out in the woods. I wanna get the camo tape stuff and put it on mine. Speaking of mine, i need to get some info about my Bayou220 and get that hog maiming hubby of yours to confirm the right gas gauge, needle valve, filters, and whatever else i need to maintain my 4-wheeler.






Give him a call tomorrow.  He's gonna be at the shop working on mine and his.  

Mine needs the most work. He's declared it the "workhorse" of the two.  He got the ez breezy electric shift and all the fancy doo-dads and I got the plain jane 4x4.  

Oh well, they've both got a winch. We'll be able to drag any animal up outta da woods with ease now.    


I'm still gonna order the pink camo plastics for it.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Heard about yo friend



thanks RUTT, if he didn't make it through the pearly gates I aint got nary a chance


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Give him a call tomorrow.  He's gonna be at the shop working on mine and his.
> 
> Mine needs the most work. He's declared it the "workhorse" of the two.  He got the ez breezy electric shift and all the fancy doo-dads and I got the plain jane 4x4.
> 
> ...



Don't forget the pink helmet with pink mohawk and pink eye goggles to go with the pink camo plastics. A pink flamingo hood ornament would be nice too.


----------



## slip (Aug 13, 2010)

wet feet wet feet

clean cool air, wet feet and happy frogs....i love rain


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't forget the pink helmet with pink mohawk and pink eye goggles to go with the pink camo plastics. A pink flamingo hood ornament would be nice too.



 
















HEY WHERE'D MY FLAMINGOS GO


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


Hopre yer dog gits better! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Heard about yo friend
> 
> Hey Darlin!!
> 
> I'm going to try and be there Saturday.......If not then there is always FPG!!



 Hai!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2010)

slip said:


> wet feet wet feet
> 
> clean cool air, wet feet and happy frogs....i love rain



 did ya ever finish sittin on the dog


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2010)

slip said:


> wet feet wet feet
> 
> clean cool air, wet feet and happy frogs....i love rain



got rain??


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hopre yer dog gits better!



Hope she gets more comfortable, cause she is incurable. She's really more my sisters and the family's dog, but since she's in TN I take care of her. They don't live forever, but I want her to be able to go and do as long as she wants.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thanks RUTT, if he didn't make it through the pearly gates I aint got nary a chance


Well here's to him making it!!



slip said:


> wet feet wet feet
> 
> clean cool air, wet feet and happy frogs....i love rain


Sounds like you got some rain finally!!



Keebs said:


> Hai!


High!!.....Ya'll get the under pinning finshed??


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well here's to him making it!!



here's to him 


and here's us


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


> did ya ever finish sittin on the dog






Hankus said:


> here's to him
> 
> 
> and here's us


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



he aint herd me yet


in the words of kaintuck: I'll drink to that


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2010)

Goodnight to all, and to all a goodnight!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


Good night Hank!!



rhbama3 said:


> Goodnight to all, and to all a goodnight!


Good night Robert!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hello



howdy trapdaddy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 14, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hello


Howdy Craig!!.........How many Rattlesnakes you caught this year??



Hankus said:


> howdy trapdaddy


Thought you went to bed!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Craig!!.........How many Rattlesnakes you caught this year??
> 
> Thought you went to bed!!



thought so too, but I jus passed out a little , plus he did a driveby on a site I lurk on


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thought so too, but I jus passed out a little


Dood if you are going to do something.......do it all or nothing!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dood if you are going to do something.......do it all or nothing!!



FINE


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy trapdaddy


Hey Bocephus.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Craig!!.........How many Rattlesnakes you caught this year??
> 
> Thought you went to bed!!


 Hey Mitch, the ans is none,........yet. I won't be done trying till cold weather hits.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> FINE


I'm  out too!!.....Ya'll have a goodun!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 14, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm  out too!!.....Ya'll have a goodun!!


See ya Mitch. Have a tee-riffick weekend. I gotta work.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 14, 2010)

Mornin 

Had a rainy night last night. 2-3 inches. Sho was good sleepin weather.


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 14, 2010)

Howdy Friends!

Anybody up round here?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Howdy Friends!
> 
> Anybody up round here?


 
Mornin Aubie.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I can tell Quack isn't around for you to say that.





Huh, WHAT??  Did somebody say nekkid??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Huh, WHAT??  Did somebody say nekkid??



I am.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I am.





Yessssssssss!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

morning, dudes and any dudettes that may be hiding!
what to do, what to do......


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, dudes and any dudettes that may be hiding!
> what to do, what to do......



Mornin Bama
I'm gunna put some pork on the smoker. Come on over.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I am.



Oh Lawd that paints an awful picture.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Bama
> I'm gunna put some pork on the smoker. Come on over.



I think you may be just a LITTLE outta beeper range. Appreciate the offer, though!
I may go ahead and get my turkey cape mounted, work on the 4-wheeler, and get all my camera batteries charged up for Monday. Prolly wouldn't hurt to buy 4 more bags of corn too.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 14, 2010)

Lunchtime

What's up folks?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Jeff!
I got a bad case of procrastination today!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 14, 2010)

I gotta cut up a tree limb that blew down during yesterdays storms. Bout hit the house. 

It would have come down through the roof into our bedroom if it had a fallen a few feet further to the northeast.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I gotta cut up a tree limb that blew down during yesterdays storms. Bout hit the house.
> 
> It would have come down through the roof into our bedroom if it had a fallen a few feet further to the northeast.



Man! Glad everythings okay, Neil!
okay, off to do thangs....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Jeff!
> I got a bad case of procrastination today!



I get that a lot.......used to to have a shirt that said..destination procrastination


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 14, 2010)

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO.....I finally got home,now I can have some real food.......


----------



## Resica (Aug 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO.....I finally got home,now I can have some real food.......



Good riddance!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry, internet connection was acting up last night........





Hankus said:


> Hope she gets more comfortable, cause she is incurable. She's really more my sisters and the family's dog, but since she's in TN I take care of her. They don't live forever, but I want her to be able to go and do as long as she wants.






RUTTNBUCK said:


> High!!.....Ya'll get the under pinning finshed??


 No!!  The guys showed up for TWO days & that was it!!  Watching this cloud to see what happends then gonna get out there & start on it ourselves!  uuuhhh,  ya'll busy today???


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO.....I finally got home,now I can have some real food.......



glad ya made it back safely


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO.....I finally got home,now I can have some real food.......



 didjakisstheground??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2010)

Aaahhhh, thunderboomers sounding off & rain is a falling!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Keebles!
Just finished my turkey cape from this season and taking a break. Two chicken pot pies and a movie called Pathfinder( indians vs. vikings) should be a good way to kill a couple of hours.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Keebles!
> Just finished my turkey cape from this season and taking a break. Two chicken pot pies and a movie called Pathfinder( indians vs. vikings) should be a good way to kill a couple of hours.



Nice cape there, Bubba!! 
Got company, satellite is off, so just shooting the breeze & posting here & there for now...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Keebles!
> Just finished my turkey cape from this season and taking a break. Two chicken pot pies and a movie called Pathfinder( indians vs. vikings) should be a good way to kill a couple of hours.





Very good movie!! Interestin` twist to it too.

In between rain showers, I done cut grass, turned the garden for the second time in preparation for a second plantin`, fixin` to fence it off and turn 40 layin` hens on it so they can get rid of all that nutgrass.And then, I`m goin` to the Kinchafoonee Creek swamp, and get right in with the gators and catch me a mess of fish. I need a bath anyway. 


If........the lightnin` don`t start up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Very good movie!! Interestin` twist to it too.
> 
> In between rain showers, I done cut grass, turned the garden for the second time in preparation for a second plantin`, fixin` to fence it off and turn 40 layin` hens on it so they can get rid of all that nutgrass.And then, I`m goin` to the Kinchafoonee Creek swamp, and get right in with the gators and catch me a mess of fish. I need a bath anyway.
> 
> ...



Hey, Brother Nic!
Seeing some dark clouds in the distance over your way.
Did you notice the beard on my gobbler? That arrowhead should look familiar!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Very good movie!! Interestin` twist to it too.
> 
> In between rain showers, I done cut grass, turned the garden for the second time in preparation for a second plantin`, fixin` to fence it off and turn 40 layin` hens on it so they can get rid of all that nutgrass.And then, I`m goin` to the Kinchafoonee Creek swamp, and get right in with the gators and catch me a mess of fish. I need a bath anyway.
> 
> ...



I hope you haven't forgotten about your *ahem* "assignment"  
Have a good time, Nic!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Brother Nic!
> Seeing some dark clouds in the distance over your way.
> Did you notice the beard on my gobbler? That arrowhead should look familiar!




Fine work, Robert! yep, it does look familiar.  I might have to wait till later, it`s boomin` around here right now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Keebs!!!   Waitin` on results...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Keebs!!!   Waitin` on results...



 then you get a "E" for effort, sir!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Very good movie!! Interestin` twist to it too.
> 
> In between rain showers, I done cut grass, turned the garden for the second time in preparation for a second plantin`, fixin` to fence it off and turn 40 layin` hens on it so they can get rid of all that nutgrass.And then, I`m goin` to the Kinchafoonee Creek swamp, and get right in with the gators and catch me a mess of fish. I need a bath anyway.
> 
> ...



I bought the DVD yesterday at CD exchange on Dawson Road. It is the unedited version with bonus extended fight scenes. There's a whole lot more blood and gore than the TV version!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaahhhh, thunderboomers sounding off & rain is a falling!!!!



  but we aint gettin nuttin here 



rhbama3 said:


> Hey Keebles!
> Just finished my turkey cape from this season and taking a break. Two chicken pot pies and a movie called Pathfinder( indians vs. vikings) should be a good way to kill a couple of hours.



looks good bamer



Nicodemus said:


> In between rain showers, I done cut grass, turned the garden for the second time in preparation for a second plantin`, fixin` to fence it off and turn 40 layin` hens on it so they can get rid of all that nutgrass.And then, I`m goin` to the Kinchafoonee Creek swamp, and get right in with the gators and catch me a mess of fish. I need a bath anyway.
> 
> 
> If........the lightnin` don`t start up.



rekon that chickens would clean up sandspurs  back neighbor introduced them and they took over the garden that me n the side neighbor been planting


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 14, 2010)

heylo


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heylo



hey seth, gota a test at school yet


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heylo



How was school?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> but we aint gettin nuttin here
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I don`t know? I`ve watched em eat bumblebees and red wasps, so a sandspur oughter be a cakewalk for em. As of now, ours are in the newly fenced garden, scratchin` around and havin` a big time.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know? I`ve watched em eat bumblebees and red wasps, so a sandspur oughter be a cakewalk for em. As of now, ours are in the newly fenced garden, scratchin` around and havin` a big time.



 It's cool watching them find a "find"!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How was school?



it was school


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2010)

Here ya go, for Hankus and Ms Keebs!!!



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wPgZbRTEvr0?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wPgZbRTEvr0?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> it was school


well stic wit it!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Here ya go, for Hankus and Ms Keebs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wPgZbRTEvr0?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wPgZbRTEvr0?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> well stic wit it!!



owch


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> owch



You'll know "ouch" if you even think about not doing good in school, ya hear me??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2010)

Helllooooo Quackbaby!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2010)

Yep . . .


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You'll know "ouch" if you even think about not doing good in school, ya hear me??



im good at evrything but math


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Blueberry muffins are good.....
almost nappy time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2010)

_RAIN FINALLY!!!! WEEEEEHAAAAA....._


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It's cool watching them find a "find"!



when they find a snake, i swear they do victory laps, bragging to the rest of the birds


then watching them try to figure out a way to eat it...is pretty funny


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> _RAIN FINALLY!!!! WEEEEEHAAAAA....._



getting some more here too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2010)

slip said:


> getting some more here too.




Whoaaaaaa!!!! Just had a very close call with lightning.....I actually felt a TINGLE through the laptop when it struck


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey hey hey!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah I had a mess to clean up where lightning blew a limb out of a tree by the house. Too close for comfort


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 14, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey hey hey!



Hey Hey


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey hey hey!




Hey Gal!!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah I had a mess to clean up where lightning blew a limb out of a tree by the house. Too close for comfort



Yep....wayyyyy too close!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Gal!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....wayyyyy too close!!!



Hey Jeff! Whatcha doin?


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Whoaaaaaa!!!! Just had a very close call with lightning.....I actually felt a TINGLE through the laptop when it struck



wow

had a few close calls last night but never _that_ close


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Jeff! Whatcha doin?




Just 'chillaxin' Karen....how about you????



slip said:


> wow
> 
> had a few close calls last night but never _that_ close



That one....... 'WOKE' me up!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2010)

slip said:


> when they find a snake, i swear they do victory laps, bragging to the rest of the birds
> 
> 
> then watching them try to figure out a way to eat it...is pretty funny


I haven't seen mine with a snake yet (thankfully) but thrown a watermelon in there  or scraps like that & watch'em go nuts! 



Jeff C. said:


> Whoaaaaaa!!!! Just had a very close call with lightning.....I actually felt a TINGLE through the laptop when it struck


 that's too close!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey hey hey!


Heeeyyy sista!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah I had a mess to clean up where lightning blew a limb out of a tree by the house. Too close for comfort



That's when it ain't no fun!!  But glad you just had a mess & nothing worse!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Helllooooo Quackbaby!!




Hey gal friend!!  (Getting closer to dat call!!)





Jeff C. said:


> Whoaaaaaa!!!! Just had a very close call with lightning.....I actually felt a TINGLE through the laptop when it struck




Cheeeeeekunnnn!!





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey hey hey!






Hey Karen!!  Dougie off today??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Quack.....can I bring a date to FPG?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey Sterlo... Did you buy her the GA bag?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Quack.....can I bring a date to FPG?





OMG she's HAWT, and she's got breasties for a belly!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OMG she's HAWT, and she's got breasties for a belly!!


 
I think her "innie" qualifies for the Guiness book of world records..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OMG she's HAWT, and she's got breasties for a belly!!



Back off dude....I saw her first.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 14, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Sterlo... Did you buy her the GA bag?



It's gunna take a much bigger bag than that.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> It's gunna take a much bigger bag than that.


I will bring some industrial garbage bags for you to use.


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OMG she's HAWT, and she's got breasties for a belly!!



oh my gawd.


what is wrong with yall?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Back off dude....I saw her first.





Ima thanking she's gotta gracious plenty to share . . .


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 14, 2010)

slip said:


> oh my gawd.
> 
> 
> what is wrong with yall?


They don't get out much.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 14, 2010)

Resica said:


> Good riddance!!!



Who ya whipping,I was way up North,them folks ain't got a clue what sweat tea is or BBQ



Hankus said:


> glad ya made it back safely



Thank ya,I switched to an early flight from Charlotte because of the storms...



Keebs said:


> didjakisstheground??



Maybe


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Who ya whipping,I was way up North,them folks ain't got a clue what sweat tea is or BBQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you remembered to bring ALL OF US a t-shirt or sumpin'.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2010)

slip said:


> oh my gawd.
> 
> 
> what is wrong with yall?



Whuttttttt??





rhbama3 said:


> I hope you remembered to bring ALL OF US a t-shirt or sumpin'.





I gotz "sumpin" fer ya Pookie!!


----------



## Resica (Aug 14, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Who ya whipping,I was way up North,them folks ain't got a clue what sweat tea is or BBQ


Most of em here don't either.  I was born in New Hampshire.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whuttttttt??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm postin NEKKID and listening to Neil "Tingly" Diamond!!


Whoooooot!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm postin NEKKID and listening to Neil "Tingly" Diamond!!
> 
> 
> Whoooooot!!


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2010)

this is like the 3rd or 4th hour of non stop rain.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

slip said:


> this is like the 3rd or 4th hour of non stop rain.



sun's out and hasn't rained a drop here in a week.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 14, 2010)

Howdy folks!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 14, 2010)

no rain up here in Woodstock today, surprisingly.  Sun had been peeking though a lot  today...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2010)

Ya`ll take a look, please...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5210912#post5210912


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> sun's out and hasn't rained a drop here in a week.


still raining. almost done though, it seems.

before this is hasnt rained in about 3 weeks or longer.


Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll take a look, please...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5210912#post5210912



you got it Nick.


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 14, 2010)

evening all


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Please do not call the fire department! I'm just cooking some blackened crappie fillets! 
cough, cough, cough....... i need a stronger kitchen fan!


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Please do not call the fire department! I'm just cooking some blackened crappie fillets!
> cough, cough, cough....... i need a stronger kitchen fan!



Yea, I heerd what you was cookin' while I'm gone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Yea, I heerd what you was cookin' while I'm gone.



AND whose fault is that?


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 14, 2010)

hola... bunch a dope smokers....


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> AND whose fault is that?



Yours, of course. You could wait till I got home to fix fish and skwimps.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> hola... bunch a dope smokers....


Bitterbro!!! 
Where the dope smokers? I'll call in a tip for the reward! 


Bubbette said:


> Yours, of course. You could wait till I got home to fix fish and skwimps.



Yeah, i could. But i didn't. Skrimps cooking now.


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 14, 2010)

For inquiring minds. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=561101


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i could. But i didn't. Skrimps cooking now.



I expect you to cook it again when I get back.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> For inquiring minds.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=561101





Bubbette said:


> I expect you to cook it again when I get back.



Nope. You get to eat "Fluffy".


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Here ya go, for Hankus and Ms Keebs!!!
> 
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wPgZbRTEvr0?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wPgZbRTEvr0?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



 



slip said:


> oh my gawd.
> 
> 
> what is wrong with yall?



do ya really wanna know  



Bitteroot said:


> hola... bunch a dope smokers....



I thought ya meant me fer jus a second, then I seed the smokers part 


rhbama3 said:


> Nope. You get to eat "Fluffy".


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

evening, Hankus!
Well, we missed out on the rain here again.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, Hankus!
> Well, we missed out on the rain here again.



we got just enuff to make the woods quiet fer slippin up on tree rats in the mornin


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> we got just enuff to make the woods quiet fer slippin up on tree rats in the mornin



Did squirrel season open today?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did squirrel season open today?



nope it does open in the mornin however and the leaves will still be wet


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nope it does open in the mornin however and the leaves will still be wet


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Seth carter (Aug 14, 2010)

im bored


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

yep. I guess everybody else has a life tonight. Only 31 more hours of call at da Big House.


----------



## Otis (Aug 14, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im a idiot


 

well, admitting it is the first step 






rhbama3 said:


> yep. I guess everybody else has a life tonight. Only 31 more hours of call at da Big House.


 

wanna go hunt some turkeys at the Wal Mart frozen food section?


----------



## Bubbette (Aug 14, 2010)

Self! said:


> wanna go hunt some turkeys at the Wal Mart frozen food section?



Nah, he'd rather hunt pigs at the animal shelter.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey all.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 14, 2010)

Jerseys sports bar and The Place....    Ok ive said to much already....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Self! said:


> well, admitting it is the first step
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can have the first shot.
How was life in the desert? Besides hot, that is.


Bubbette said:


> Nah, he'd rather hunt pigs at the animal shelter.


Still mad about the shrimp, huh?



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



oh, shuddup.......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 14, 2010)

BAMMMER!!!  what up my....  brother?!?!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You can have the first shot.
> How was life in the desert? Besides hot, that is.
> 
> Still mad about the shrimp, huh?
> ...



Now why would I want to do something like that for.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> BAMMMER!!!  what up my....  brother?!?!


Just getting verbally abused by my wife from afar. 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Now why would I want to do something like that for.


Just to prove you can?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just getting verbally abused by my wife from afar.
> 
> Just to prove you can?



but she loves you......


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm going to bed. See ya'll later!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> but she loves you......



yeah, whatever.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed. See ya'll later!



Nighty night pookie.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just getting verbally abused by my wife from afar.
> 
> Just to prove you can?





rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed. See ya'll later!



Its not possible. 

Good night!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 14, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed. See ya'll later!


Nite Robert. Have a gooden.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Aug 14, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nighty night pookie.


Hey Boss.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 15, 2010)

Howdy Folks!!.......Just stoppin in for a look see before bed!!......Good night, and a good day tomorrow!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Folks!!.......Just stoppin in for a look see before bed!!......Good night, and a good day tomorrow!!



Well Snap, just missed ya, just got done with one end of the house with the underpinning & got my shower, now to find something to eat & stumble to bed........... Mornin' ya'll, see ya later on..................


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2010)

woah keebs...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

slip said:


> woah keebs...



woah???  
what you still doing up?  thought you quit the nite crew stint..........


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> woah???
> what you still doing up?  thought you quit the nite crew stint..........



never quit..just no one left to talk to





later keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

slip said:


> never quit..just no one left to talk to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ook, maybe that'll change soon, ya never know! 
Glad ya got some rain today, we only had that one shower, then just thundered all around the rest of the day! 
Later Moppett!


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 15, 2010)

morning all...Just sitting here doling the expense report from "edited to remove profanity"...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2010)

Moanin......back to bed


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

good morning, peeps!
Man, there is almost a HINT of fall in the air....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning, peeps!
> Man, there is almost a HINT of fall in the air....



Yes sir, there is!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

okay, I'm gonna attempt to do something that i've been forbidden to do for years........











laundry!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, I'm gonna attempt to do something that i've been forbidden to do for years........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Remember, when washin` clothes, the more soap, the better... 


How does Carrols smoked jalapeno cheese link sausage, fried eggs, biscuits, and FROG jam sound?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, I'm gonna attempt to do something that i've been forbidden to do for years........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't forget the BLEACH!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Remember, when washin` clothes, the more soap, the better...
> 
> 
> How does Carrols smoked jalapeno cheese link sausage, fried eggs, biscuits, and FROG jam sound?




MMMMMMMMMMMM.......like that!!!!

Mornin' Nic and Robert....


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 15, 2010)

Howdy!  Morning! Good Sunday to y'all.  




High School football starts next week for us.  Woop-p.  Den its College..... ARE YOU READY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2010)

Yawn, stretch, scratch, poot.  


Moanin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Howdy!  Morning! Good Sunday to y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait...Mornin' Moonie


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, stretch, scratch, poot.
> 
> 
> Moanin!




 Sounds familiar


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, stretch, scratch, poot.
> Moanin!



and 






Moanin right back to ya Quacker!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Howdy!  Morning! Good Sunday to y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yessssssssss!!!  Got a nephew playing at GSU, hope to catch a couple of games there.  And as always will be following Washington County High, and my beloved GT Yellowjackets!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessssssssss!!!  Got a nephew playing at GSU, hope to catch a couple of games there.  And as always will be following Washington County High, and my beloved GT Yellowjackets!!



wasup quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> wasup quack



High son!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessssssssss!!!  Got a nephew playing at GSU, hope to catch a couple of games there.  And as always will be following Washington County High, and my beloved GT Yellowjackets!!



GSU? As in Georgia State University? We'll try not to kill him.


----------



## Otis (Aug 15, 2010)

Howdy folks! I got some baby oil....who has a twista mat???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> GSU? As in Georgia State University? We'll try not to kill him.



Ga Southern.  He's 6'6"  285lbs, Uncle Quack don't wrassle with him no mo!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ga Southern.  He's 6'6"  285lbs, Uncle Quack don't wrassle with him no mo!!





I bet Uncle Quack could whoop him!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good morning, peeps!
> Man, there is almost a HINT of fall in the air....



werent no nuttin in the air in the swamp this mornin cept gunsmoke 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, stretch, scratch, poot.
> 
> 
> Moanin!



mornen



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ga Southern.  He's 6'6"  285lbs, Uncle Quack don't wrassle with him no mo!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I bet Uncle Quack could whoop him!



old age and trechery


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I bet Uncle Quack could whoop him!





There's no doubt in his mind that I WILL shoot his big butt!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> old age and trechery




Yep!!!  




Hooked On Quack said:


> There's no doubt in his mind that I WILL shoot his big butt!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's no doubt in his mind that I WILL shoot his big butt!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> werent no nuttin in the air in the swamp this mornin cept gunsmoke
> 
> 
> 
> mornen


Success with the squirrels, Hankus? How many didja get?
I suck at laundry and cleaning. I'd rather just work and hunt!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Success with the squirrels, Hankus? How many didja get?
> I suck at laundry and cleaning. I'd rather just work and hunt!



no squirrels, but did see sign and some hogs

note do not take a headon shot at a hog with 12ga hibrass 6, even at 8 yards


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> no squirrels, but did see sign and some hogs
> 
> note do not take a headon shot at a hog with 12ga hibrass 6, even at 8 yards



Why? Any shot at a hog is a good shot. Runs off maimed is even better!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Why? Any shot at a hog is a good shot. Runs off maimed is even better!



it were not happy 

I was gunna tote my 22 ruger, but had 22mag shells and the 22 cylinder in it    if I had a brain I woulda got the 22's out of the truck door and took it as well


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> it were not happy
> 
> I was gunna tote my 22 ruger, but had 22mag shells and the 22 cylinder in it    if I had a brain I woulda got the 22's out of the truck door and took it as well



I take my 22mag revolver with me every time i step in the woods now. I'm ready for snakes, pigs, or whatever.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I take my 22mag revolver with me every time i step in the woods now. I'm ready for snakes, pigs, or whatever.



I  mine, I use the 22mag cylinder for regular totin and the 22 cylinder fer plinkin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> it were not happy
> 
> I was gunna tote my 22 ruger, but had 22mag shells and the 22 cylinder in it  if I had a brain I woulda got the 22's out of the truck door and took it as well



Well said Hank.  What's the hog story?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

Resica said:


> Well said Hank.  What's the hog story?



slippin down a creek bed huntin squirrels when I got busted by a pig. So I think where theres 1 theres more so I slip that way. Get my gun up and I top the creek bank and one jumps about 8 feet away. Instantly all pigs look at the blob that topped the bank. I watch 2 start slippin off so I pick the closest one (8 yards) and pull the trigger. Headon with a 12ga jus didnt quite get it done this time


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I wanna cookie


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

You'd think at 8 yards that 6 shot would drop that oinker.


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2010)

you know whats frustrating Hank?

last year i had a squirrel come down the tree i was sitting against..3 FEET above my head before he saw me (at that point i was laughing) and there was no way to shoot.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

Resica said:


> You'd think at 8 yards that 6 shot would drop that oinker.



I thought the same, but I was mistaken. It was a heavy hibrass load, so I thought it would penetrate, but that is the thickest part of a pig skull, and it slopes so those thing werked against me. It was good info fer next time though  I think I'll try the shot broadside on the head 




slip said:


> you know whats frustrating Hank?
> 
> last year i had a squirrel come down the tree i was sitting against..3 FEET above my head before he saw me (at that point i was laughing) and there was no way to shoot.



Shot one so close with a 12 ga one time that he had powder burn  I bleve the term was beheaded


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>









SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 15, 2010)

i wanna go fishin


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i wanna go fishin



you aint old enuff fer ya wants to hurt ya


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


toooo perky for me today, but Hey anyway! 



Resica said:


>



Hiya yank, how goes it? 

Hiya!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya!







Nicodemus said:


>



that aint the lunarpastry wavin smiley is it


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 15, 2010)

Self! said:


> Howdy folks! I got some baby oil....who has a twista mat???





Hooked On Quack said:


>



Hey there!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



do that on my back, neck & shoulder how 'bout it?  They need it today!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> you aint old enuff fer ya wants to hurt ya



I wonder how many times you've been told that?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey there!!



hey lady  

did DougE take the tanman out fer tree rats this morn


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 15, 2010)

Resica said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I wonder how many times you've been told that?!?!



bout a billion and countin 


On another note my great great grandaddy never wanted fer anythin he couldn't have. He jus knew what to want fer


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Shot one so close with a 12 ga one time that he had powder burn  I bleve the term was beheaded







hey what would yall do if you had a young turkey acting slug-ish (falling asleep standing there, not wanting to move around much) kinda weird.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey lady
> 
> did DougE take the tanman out fer tree rats this morn



Hey!!

Puh lease. They both slept late.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey there!!



Howdy Miss Karen. 



Keebs said:


> do that on my back, neck & shoulder how 'bout it?  They need it today!



Me too. The tiller and me fought it out yesterday.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

slip said:


> hey what would yall do if you had a young turkey acting slug-ish (falling asleep standing there, not wanting to move around much) kinda weird.



make sure it aint stopped up, then make it drink some  water withantibiotics. May wanna check backyard chickens forum as well


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya yank, how goes it?


It goes well Mam, raining here and 72. How goes it with you?



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Miss Karen.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. The tiller and me fought it out yesterday.



Hey! How are you doing?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey!!
> 
> Puh lease. They both slept late.



raisin a crowd of slackers I see 



Nicodemus said:


> Me too. The tiller and me fought it out yesterday.



hope some restin will make it better if it dont then hit it with a few


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey! How are you doing?



Not too bad.    How about yourself?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 15, 2010)

Resica said:


> It goes well Mam, raining here and 72. How goes it with you?



Hello!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> raisin a crowd of slackers I see
> 
> 
> 
> hope some restin will make it better if it dont then hit it with a few


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not too bad.    How about yourself?



Doing good. Just got Carter down for a nap!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



I went   They made the rite call


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello!!!


Hi there, how are you?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> bout a billion and countin
> 
> 
> On another note my great great grandaddy never wanted fer anythin he couldn't have. He jus knew what to want fer


sounds like you had a smart gggrandaddy! 



slip said:


> hey what would yall do if you had a young turkey acting slug-ish (falling asleep standing there, not wanting to move around much) kinda weird.


don't sound good........... Ideal poultry.com, see what they can tell ya, good luck with it sweetie! 



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Miss Karen.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. The tiller and me fought it out yesterday.


Hardiboard (50#sheets, digging trenches to set siding in) I'm too old for this!  But on a smart note, it was much cooler after dark to work on it, set the fan up on the front steps to blow the dust away while cutting the stuff and added a breeze too! 



Resica said:


> It goes well Mam, raining here and 72. How goes it with you?


Old, tired & stove up, but I'm up, breathing & on here, so life is good! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello!!!



Hey Sista!!  Why didn't you get them boys up & outta the house?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sista!!  Why didn't you get them boys up & outta the house?!?!



cuz they jus like DougE


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

Hankus, I got a bottle of "linement" I`m gonna partake in. 

Keebs, you ain`t old!!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hankus, I got a bottle of "linement" I`m gonna partake in.
> 
> Keebs, you ain`t old!!!



figgered ya mite have some medicine fer it on hand


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 15, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hi there, how are you?



I'm good. How about you???



Keebs said:


> Hey Sista!!  Why didn't you get them boys up & outta the house?!?!



Hey!!! 

When they sleep, they leave me alone!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

Just got a call from a friend to come take her to the hospital....... she's very asthmatic.......... catch up with ya'll later.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

ahhh.....
It rained for a few minutes and put me right to sleep! Woozer's snoring woke me up. I need coffee.....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ahhh.....
> It rained for a few minutes and put me right to sleep! Woozer's snoring woke me up. I need coffee.....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ahhh.....
> It rained for a few minutes and put me right to sleep! Woozer's snoring woke me up. I need coffee.....



Hey Robert!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Robert!!!



Haay, Girlfriend!! 
What ya'll up to?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ahhh.....
> It rained for a few minutes and put me right to sleep! Woozer's snoring woke me up. I need coffee.....





Sure did. I waded out about knee deep in the creek, and here come the rain. I just came on back to the house.


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm good. How about you???


Doing well sister, thanks for asking.



Nicodemus said:


> Sure did. I waded out about knee deep in the creek, and here come the rain. I just came on back to the house.




A little rain won't hurt ya!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

Resica said:


> A little rain won't hurt ya!!





Why take a chance?  It might!! Beside, I took a bath last night. I think?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Why take a chance?  It might!! Beside, I took a bath last night. I think?



got mine yestiddy it was Saturday nite


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 15, 2010)

rainnnnnnn


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> got mine yestiddy it was Saturday nite



Strange, they all scattered like quail when a bath was mentioned?   Must be scared to take a bath...


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 15, 2010)

The voices are callin from inside my head     i ccan hear them iccanhearthem


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2010)

Got a big'ol pot of shonuf, Nawlins style, redbeans simmerin'


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> The voices are callin from inside my head     i ccan hear them iccanhearthem




Hush boy, that`s just your conscience talkin` to you. What did you do that was wrong? tell me the truth...


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Why take a chance?  It might!! Beside, I took a bath last night. I think?



Must be some kinda rain ya get down there.  Better safe than sorry , I guess!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hush boy, that`s just your conscience talkin` to you. What did you do that was wrong? tell me the truth...



it a song


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

Ohman, is it raining here now!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ohman, is it raining here now!!



so much for that rain up here.  It poured Friday but Sat was overcast and been nice and sunny all day today up here...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> so much for that rain up here.  It poured Friday but Sat was overcast and been nice and sunny all day today up here...



It's flat coming down here, the radar looks wicked too!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

got our third round of showers going now. I've about decided that cleaning the house is hopeless.
Man, it's taking all i can do to stay outta the PF today!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> got our third round of showers going now. I've about decided that cleaning the house is hopeless.
> Man, it's taking all i can do to stay outta the PF today!





I`ve wasted some time in there today, myself. I really need to stay out of there. I don`t have the temperament for it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve wasted some time in there today, myself. I really need to stay out of there. I don`t have the temperament for it.



I know. Thats the thread that is making me crazy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I know. Thats the thread that is making me crazy.



The thread, or one of the posters?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The thread, or one of the posters?



Both. 
Let me think for a few minutes and then i'm going in!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Both.
> Let me think for a few minutes and then i'm going in!





I`ll be there too. Can`t let you go in there alone...


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 15, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I thought the same, but I was mistaken. It was a heavy hibrass load, so I thought it would penetrate, but that is the thickest part of a pig skull, and it slopes so those thing werked against me. It was good info fer next time though  I think I'll try the shot broadside on the head




OR...........



Back up a couple shot shells with a slug!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve wasted some time in there today, myself. I really need to stay out of there. I don`t have the temperament for it.



I'm still waiting on that "one" to reply to you..........


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve wasted some time in there today, myself. I really need to stay out of there. I don`t have the temperament for it.



Try the Sports Forum, much gentler!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

he's gone


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> he's gone


 
Reeeaaaalllly ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm still waiting on that "one" to reply to you..........



Me too.



Resica said:


> Try the Sports Forum, much gentler!!!




I`d rather watch two mules fight over an ear of corn.




YaraG. said:


> he's gone





Whose gone, Little Miss?


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Reeeaaaalllly ???


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> he's gone



Who?


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The boss is back on the road but not too bad this time around. Only 15 days this time thank God. Nic you should come keep me company.


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`d rather watch two mules fight over an ear of corn.


I think that's going on over there as we speak.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

resica said:


> who?



tg...


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> The boss is back on the road but not too bad this time around. Only 15 days this time thank God. Nic you should come keep me company.


Who's the boss?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

Yara, you`re gonna be just fine.


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> The boss is back on the road but not too bad this time around. Only 15 days this time thank God. Nic you should come keep me company.



dont be sad. he's only going to make more money for you to spend.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

Resica said:


> Who's the boss?


Wake up!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> Yara, you`re gonna be just fine.



No i'm not... he's like a woobie to a child. I can't sleep without it and I feel blue without it. Pack it up Nic ... you can show me how to skin a gator and make a bag out of him.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

slip said:


> dont be sad. he's only going to make more money for you to spend.



 I'm a woman not a child. I make my own and spend my own, ty!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey y'all!!!


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

Is his wife your bossess?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Wake up!!!!!
> 
> 
> No i'm not... he's like a woobie to a child. I can't sleep without it and I feel blue without it. Pack it up Nic ... you can show me how to skin a gator and make a bag out of him.



You'll be ah'ight, just find something to keep ya busy while he's gone this time, you got a whole new place to explore & learn, so get busy!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey Yara, Keebs, Nic, Res, Karen, and Moonpie!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 15, 2010)

im bored


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Yara, Keebs, Nic, Res, Karen, and Moonpie!



Hey Robert!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

Resica said:


> Is his wife your bossess?


No wife....


Keebs said:


> You'll be ah'ight, just find something to keep ya busy while he's gone this time, you got a whole new place to explore & learn, so get busy!


Is there a nude beach in GA?


rhbama3 said:


> Hey Yara, Keebs, Nic, Res, Karen, and Moonpie!


Sir....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Yara, Keebs, Nic, Res, Karen, and Moonpie!


Hey Bubba.............. get the laundry done yet?? 



Seth carter said:


> im bored


go dig in the yard some more, see what you find.... 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Robert!!!!!!!!!!!!


Heeeeyyyy!!! 



YaraG. said:


> Is there a nude beach in GA?



Not to my knowledge............ 
(but private ponds work just as well............  )


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 15, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a big'ol pot of shonuf, Nawlins style, redbeans simmerin'



Someone say REDBEANS!!!!!!!!!!!



Keebs said:


> Ohman, is it raining here now!!



Send a little our way 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey y'all!!!



Hey back to ya Southern Girl


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey Keebs!!! 

Hey MP!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Send a little our way


lemme see what I can do.............. 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Keebs!!!
> 
> Hey MP!!!



Hey Sistagirl!!


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Yara, Keebs, Nic, Res, Karen, and Moonpie!


Roll Tide!!!!!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey y'all!!!






YaraG. said:


> No wife....


My bad.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Bubba.............. get the laundry done yet??
> 
> 
> go dig in the yard some more, see what you find....
> ...


Ya got one.... I have yuky tan lines?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im bored


Go clean your room. 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Robert!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey there!


YaraG. said:


> No wife....
> 
> Is there a nude beach in GA?
> 
> Sir....


I am NOT a sir( except to nursing students)! You either call me Robert/Wobbert/Bubba or Pookie! 



Keebs said:


> Hey Bubba.............. get the laundry done yet??
> 
> 
> go dig in the yard some more, see what you find....
> ...



Nope! I found enough clothes to get me thru the week!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey Wobert!!  Awesome post in the PF!!  Woot-Woot!!
Ok, I'll be back later...............


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

Howdy all!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

Resica said:


> Roll Tide!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No need ... next time im in PA, i'll pay ya a visit and straighten ya out.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

May I please start the next dribbler, please?


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

When's the next FPG?


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> No need ... next time im in PA, i'll pay ya a visit and straighten ya out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> May I please start the next dribbler, please?





Be my guest...


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> May I please start the next dribbler, please?



Yes you may!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 15, 2010)

I nominate Nicodemus for best avatar!  Man that is awesome and wicked!


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

Resica said:


> Yes you may!!!





Nicodemus said:


> Be my guest...



Woohoo... Thank you.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 15, 2010)

Evening folks...


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks...



Evening hunny


----------



## Otis (Aug 15, 2010)

Grilled t-bones, brown rice, homemade dressing and biscuts. Anyone hungry?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 15, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evening hunny



Evening Gal.  I guess your all settled in??


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I nominate Nicodemus for best avatar!  Man that is awesome and wicked!



Compliments and high regards to Feral One for this pic and permission to use it. It was the last thing Ethan`s gator saw, as it descended on its head last night.



YaraG. said:


> Woohoo... Thank you.




Yara, go ahead and make your new thread. I will lock this one down in due time.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2010)

Self! said:


> Grilled t-bones, brown rice, homemade dressing and biscuts. Anyone hungry?



That sounds sooooo good. I'll take mine medium well please.


----------

